# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إعلام الساجد بجواز دخول غير المسلمين إلى المساجد

## مصطفى الفاسي

(الرسائل الفاسية)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


إعلام الساجد بجواز دخول غير المسلمين إلى المساجد 


بقلم: مصطفى بن عبد الرحمن الشنضيض الفاسي 


توطئة 


الحمد لله الذي جعلنا مسلمين، وأشهدَ على وحدانيته العالمين، وارتضى لهم هذا الدين، 

وصلى الله وسلم على إمام المرسلين، الرحمةِ المهداةِ، والفراتِ المعينِ، سيدِنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. 

إن الإقامة في بلاد الغرب فتحت أبوابا فقهية ملحّة، منها ما هو جديد ومنها ما قد تطرق إليه الفقهاء من قبل، فكانوا يتناولون المواضيع وما يزالون بحسب الظروف والملابسات التي كانت تحيط بهم فيفصّلون أحيانا ويوجزون أحيانا فيؤلفون الكتب ذوات الأجزاء الطوال أحيانا ويكتفون برسالة ذات أسطر معدودة حينا آخر. ومن المسائل الماسّة والحاقّة التي فرغوا من الحديث عنها مسألة دخول الكافر إلى المسجد، لأن الإسلام كان معيشا في الحياة اليومية تحت الخلافة الإسلامية، وشريعته كانت ممكنّا لها، فكان الذمي يتعرف على الإسلام من خلال ممارساته اليومية، ومخالطاته الرتيبة، ومقاصد دخول هذا الذمي الذي يعيش في ظل هذه الخلافة إلى المسجد كانت من أجل قضاء وعمل وبناء واجتياز في الغالب، وبالتالي فهي ليست ذات المقاصد التي تأتي بهم إلى المساجد في هذه الأيام في بلاد الغرب، فمنهم من يأتي رغبة منه وتطوعا لكي يتعرف على الإسلام أو للإعلان بشهادة التوحيد راغبا في التحرر من قيود المادية، والخروج من الحيرة العقدية التي فرضتها النظم العلمانية على المستويين النظري والتطبيقي؛ ومنهم من يأتي كمؤسسات إنسانية اجتماعية تطلب مشورة الأئمة والمفكرين الإسلاميين بخصوص المشاكل التي تواجه العائلات المسلمة من قضايا الطلاق وعقوق الأبناء، وجنوحهم إلى الجريمة وغيرها، وكذلك المشاكل التي يواجهها المعلمون والمربّون الغربيون مع أبناء الجالية المسلمة نظرا لاختلاف الشرائع والثقافات والعادات، ولعدم تفهّمهم لهذا التداخل والتمازج، الشيء الذي يجعل العملية التربوية أكثر تعقيدا عندهم؛ ومنهم الساسة الذين يأتون لمعرفة رأي مؤسساتنا السياسي في مختلف القضايا والأحداث الطوارئ، أو الصحافيون الذين يريدون أن يحققوا هدف السبق عند الأزمات أو يريدون أن يقوموا ببرامج موثقة عن أوضاع الإسلام والمسلمين في الغرب، أو طلبة الجامعات ومنهم بعض المثقفين الاخصائيين الذين يقومون ببحوث عن الإسلام أو عن جانب منه، وذلك بحسب التخصص والحاجة؛ فلهذا كانت المساجد والمؤسسات والمراكز الإسلامية في الغرب هي المكان الوحيد المـَعُوذ به والملتجأ إليه لتحقيق ذلك كله، الشيء الذي جعل تواصلنا مع هؤلاء الوافدين إلى هذه المساجد أكثر منا مع غيرهم، فلمّا كثر الكلام هذه الأيام حول دخول الكافر المساجد في الغرب بين مؤيد ومعترض، بات تبيين الحكم الشرعي فيها ضرورةً، وتوضيحُه نبراساً يستضاء به في مساراتنا الدعوية، مستعينين بالله سبحانه على ذلك، معززين ذلك بما جاء في كتاب الله وما صح من السنة النبوية المطهرة على فهم علماء الأمة الأثبات..والله أسأل أن يهديني للصواب.


عملي في تخريج الأحاديث: 

· إذا كان الحديث في الصحيحين أو أحدهما فأكتفي بالعزو لهما أو لأحدهما.
· إذا لم يكن الحديث في الصحيحين ولا في أحدهما فأحاول أن أذكر كل ما وصلت إليه يدي من كتب الحديث والآثار.
· أذكر درجة الحديث قبل العزو إن لم يكن في الصحيحين أو أحدهما، ثم أبين علل الضعف أو الصحة أو الحسن.
· أتوقف ولا أذكر شيئا إن لم أتيقن من درجته عسى الله أن يفتح علي في الطبعة القادمة فأهتدي إلى درجته.


تبويب المسألة: 
· توطئة.
· عملي في تخريج الأحاديث.
*·* الفصل الأول: دخول الكافر المسجد الحرام 
· المبحث الأول : أدلة الجمهور
· المبحث الثاني : أدلة الحنفية
· المبحث الثالث : الترجيح
*·* *الفصل الثاني**: دخول الكافر باقي المساجد* 
*·* المبحث الأول: عبارات الفقهاء
· المطلب الأول: عبارات الأحناف.
· المطلب الثاني : عبارات المالكية.
· المطلب الثالث: عبارات الشافعية.
· المطلب الرابع: عبارات الحنابلة.
· المطلب الخامس: عبارة الظاهرية.
· المطلب السادس: ملخص الأقوال السابقة.
· خلاصة عبارات الفقهاء
*·* المبحث الثاني: أدلة الفقهاء 
· المطلب الأول: أدلة المجيزين
· المطلب الثاني: أدلة المانعين
· المطلب الثالث: مناقشة أدلة المانعين
*·* *الباب الثالث : فتاوى العلماء*
*·* *الباب الرابع : خلاصة المسألة*
*·* خاتمة. 




الفصل الأول: 


دخول غير المسلمين المسجد الحرام 

إن مسألة دخول الكافر المسجد الحرام قد فرغ الفقهاء من بحثها تأصيلا وتفريعا بما لم يبقَ معه إجمال. وكفونا مؤنة استئناف البحث والتنقيب فيها، الشيء الذي جعلني أذكرها عبورا بها واجتيازا منها إلى موضوع بحثنا الذي هو بدوره متفرع عنها، ولهذا فسأكتفي بذكر مذاهب الفقهاء، المجيزين منهم والمانعين، مع نقل بعض أدلتهم دون تفصيل أقوالهم، وكذلك مع مناقشة ما ليس منه بد. وهذا طلبا للاختصار خلافا للباب الذي يليه، والذي هو موضوع بحثنا. 

ذهب جمهور أهل العلم من المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة ومحمد بن الحسن الشيباني صاحب أبي حنيفة إلى حرمة دخول غير المسلمين المسجد الحرام، وذهب الحنفية إلى أن التحريم خاص بموسم الحج فقط أي أن المراد هو عدم جواز تمكينهم من الحج والعمرة. 


المبحث الأول: أدلة الجمهور 

1. قوله تعالى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ إِنَّ اللهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ﴾[1]

2. قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا يحج بعد هذا العام مشرك)[2]

إلا أن مذهب الإمام أحمد وعطاء أن المراد من المسجد الحرام: مكة وما حولها من الحرم، واستدلوا بقوله تعالى ﴿ هُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ﴾[3]، وقوله تعالى ﴿ لَتَدْخُلُنَّ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ ﴾[4] وأما الشافعية والمالكية ومحمد بن الحسن فقد جعلوا التحريم خاصا بذات المسجد الحرام ولا يتعداه. 


المبحث الثاني: أدلة الحنفية 

1. قوله تعالى ﴿بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا ﴾ [5] فإن تقييد عدم الدخول بهذا اللفظ يدل على اختصاصه بوقت من أوقات العام، أي لا يعتمروا ولا يحجوا بعد هذا العام.

2. قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ولا يحج بعد هذا العام مشرك[6])

3. قوله تعالى ﴿ وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً ﴾ [7] فإن الخوف من الفقر يكون بسبب انقطاع تلك المواسم ومنع المشركين من الحج والعمرة، لأنهم كانوا يتاجرون في مواسم الحج، مما سيؤدي إلى الضرر بالمصالح المالية، فأخبرهم الله بأنه سوف يغنيهم من فضله.

*4.* إجماع المسلمين على وجوب منع المشركين من الحج، والوقوف بعرفة، ومزدلفة، وسائر أعمال الحج وإن لم تكن هذه الأفعال في المسجد الحرام.[8] 

*5.* *ما بوّب به ابن خزيمة في صحيحه**[9]* فقال: (باب إباحة دخول عبيد المشركين وأهل الذمة المسجد والمسجد الحرام أيضا) 

*6.* *ما رواه عبد الرزاق**[10]** في مصنفه بسند صحيح ومن طريقه ابن جرير الطبري وابن أبي حاتم في تفسيريهما عن جابر بن عبد الله أنه قال في قوله تعالى : ﴿* إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا *﴾ قال : (إلا أن يكون عبدا أو أحدا من أهل الذمة*.) 


المبحث الثالث: الترجيح 

الذي يظهر بعد النظر في أدلة الفريقين أن رأي الجمهور هو الراجح وإليك المناقشة:

1. إن علة منع المشركين من دخول المسجد الحرام هي نجاسة الشرك ولذلك قال سبحانه ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا ﴾[11] أي فبسبب ذلك لا يجوز لهم أن يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا. وهذه هي علة المنع، ولا يعود الممنوع إلا إذا زال المانع وهو الشرك لا يكون إلا بإسلامهم وبإسلامهم يعود الممنوع وهو قربهم المسجد الحرام، أي يجوز لهم حينئذ دخوله كغيرهم من المسلمين.

2. وقوله سبحانه ﴿ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا ﴾[12] لفظ عام يؤيد ما ذهب إليه الجمهور، وقول السادة الأحناف أنه يدل على بعض أوقات السنة يحتاج إلى دليل مخصص، فإن قالوا: مخصصنا هو حديث علي الذي جاء في الصحيفة التي أرسله بها سيدنا رسول الله صبى الله عليه وسلم (ولا يحج بعد العام مشرك) والحج أيام معلومات لا غير، قلنا: 

· أولا هذا تخصيص القرآن المتواتر بخبر الواحد وهذا مخالف لقواعدكم، بأن قصر العام على بعض أفراده لا يكون إلا بسنة متواترة أو مشهورة[13]، لكون دلالته على جميع أفراده قطعية، فلا يخصص بما كان ظنيا أي بخبر الواحد وإن كان صحيحا، والحديث المخصص هذا ليس منها. 
· ثانيا: إن الحديث يدل بنصه على عدم السماح لهم بالحج بعد هذا العام، والظاهر من مفهومه المخالف أنه يجوز لهم الدخول إن لم يقصدوه للحج، وهذا غير صحيح، لأن مفهوم المخالفة معطّل غير قائم، وذلك بأنه خرج في الحج مخرج الغالب أي أن مشركي العرب خارج مكة ممن بَـعُد مُقامه كانوا في الغالب يأتون المسجد الحرام من أجل قضاء مناسك الحج والتجارة كما اعتادوه في الجاهلية، إذن فالسماح لهم في غير أيام الحج يحتاج إلى دليل مستقل. 
· ثالثا: إن الله عمم الداخل وهم المشركون، وخصص المدخول وهو المسجد الحرام ولم يستفصل هل في موسم الحج دون غيره، أو في فصل خاص في فصول العام! وترك الاستفصال في مقام الاحتمال ينزل منزلة العموم في المقال كما هو مقرر عند الأصوليين[14].

3. قوله تعالى ﴿ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا ﴾[15]، يفيد النهي عن قرب المسجد الحرام سواء في موسم الحج أوغيره.فهو عام في المشركين، خاص بالمسجد الحرام.

4. وأما قوله تعالى ﴿ وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ﴾ [16] فلا دليل فيها لهم على ما ذهبوا إليه، لأن الله قد تكفل بإغنائهم عن المشركين من فضله إن شاء، هذا وهُم في أشد الحاجة إليهم في مواسم الحج والعمرة، دفعا لتوقع الضرر بالمصالح المالية، فكيف وهم غير محتاجين إليهم في سائر الأيام.

5. أما إجماع المسلمين على وجوب منع المشركين من الحج، والوقوف بعرفة ومزدلفة وسائر أعمال الحجفهو صحيح، ولكن ليس فيه ما يشير إلى تخصيص المنع من دول المشركين المسجد الحرام في موسم الحج دون غيره.

----------


## مصطفى الفاسي

الفصل الثاني: دخول غير المسلمين باقي المساجد. 

أما دخول الكافر المساجد الأخرى فقد جوزه الأحناف[17] مطلقا، وهو ذات قول الشافعية[18] والحنابلة على الصحيح[19] إلا أنهم قيدوا ذلك بإذن المسلم له، سواء كان جنبا أولا على الصحيح، لأنهم لا يعتقدون حرمته. وذهب المالكية[20] والمُزَني من الشافعية[21] والحنابلة في قول[22] إلى المنع مطلقا إلا لضرورة عمل ونحوه. 


المبحث الأول: عبارات الفقهاء 


المطلب الأول: قول الحنفية 

قال الجصاص[23] في أحكام القرآن: وقال أصحابنا يجوز للذمي دخول سائر المساجد وإنما معنى الآية ﴿إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ﴾ على أحد وجهين إما أن يكون خاصا في المشركين الذين كانوا ممنوعين من دخول مكة وسائر المساجد لأنهم لم تكن لهم ذمة وكان لا يقبل منهم إلا الإسلام أو السيف وهم مشركو العرب، أو أن يكون المراد منعهم من دخول مكة للحج.اهـ

قال الموصلي في المختار[24]: ( ولا بأس بدخول الذمي المسجد الحرام أو غيره من المساجد) ثم شرح فقال في الاختيار: لما روي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنزل وفد ثقيف في المسجد وكانوا كفارا وقال ليس على الأرض من نجسهم شيء) وتأويل الآية أنهم لا يدخلون مستولين أو طائفين عراة كما كانت عادتهم. اهـ

وقال الحصكفي في الدر المختار [25] : وجاز دخول الذمي مسجدا مطلقا اهـ

وقال[26] ناقلا عن الإمام السرخسي في شرح السير الكبير قوله: إن الشافعي قال يمنعون من دخول المسجد الحرام خاصة للآية ﴿ إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ﴾ فأما عندنا لا يمنعون – أي الكفار - كما لا يمنعون من دخول سائر المساجد ويستوي في ذلك الحربي والذمي. اهـ

وقال ابن نجيم[27] في الأشباه والنظائر، في الكافر: ولا يمنع من دخول المسجد جنبا بخلاف المسلم، ولا يتوقف جواز دخوله على إذن مسلم عندنا ولو كان المسجد الحرام. اهـ

قال السرخسي[28]: ..ثم أخذ الشافعي رضي الله عنه بحديث الزهري فقال: يمنعون من دخول المسجد الحرام خاصة للآية. فأما عندنا فلا يمنعون عن ذلك كما لا يمنعون من دخول سائر المساجد ويستوي في ذلك الحربي والذمي وتأويل الآية: الدخول على الوجه الذي كانوا اعتادوا في الجاهلية على ما روي أنهم كانوا يطوفون بالبيت عراة. والمراد القرب من حيث التدبير والقيام بعمارة المسجد الحرام وبه نقول إن ذلك ليس إليهم ولا يمكنون منه بحال .اهـ

وقال ابن الهُمام[29]: "قال ( ولا بأس بأن يدخل أهل الذمة المسجد الحرام ) وقال الشافعي: يكره ذلك: وقال مالك : يكره في كل مسجد. للشافعي قوله تعالى: ﴿ { إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا﴾ ولأن الكافر لا يخلو عن جنابة؛ لأنه لا يغتسل اغتسالا يخرجه عنها، والجنب يجنب المسجد، وبهذا يحتج مالك، والتعليل بالنجاسة عام فينتظم المساجد كلها. ولنا ما روي (أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنزل وفد ثقيف في مسجده وهم كفار) ولأن الخبث في اعتقادهم فلا يؤدي إلى تلويث المسجد. والآية محمولة على الحضور استيلاء واستعلاء أو طائفين عراة كما كانت عادتهم في الجاهلية" اهـ. 

وقال الكاساني[30]: ولا بأس بدخول أهل الذمة المساجد عندنا.


المطلب الثاني: قول المالكية 

قال ابن رشد الجد[31]: لم ينكر مالك رحمه الله بنيان النصارى في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واستحب أن يحازوا إلى موضع منه وأن يدخلوا مما يليه ولا يخترقوا ما لا عمل لهم فيهوإنما خفف ذلك ووسع فيه وان كان مذهبه أن يمنعوا من دخول المساجد. اهـ

قال القاضي عبد الوهاب[32] : ولا يجوز للجنب اللبث في المسجد خلافا لداود، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا أحل المسجد لجنب ولا لحائض )[33]، ولأنه شخص يلزمه الغسل كالكافر.

ونسب القرطبي[34] القول إلى أهل المدينة وقال :الآية عامة في سائر المشركين وسائر المساجد: وبذلك كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلىعماله ونزع في كتابه بهذه الآية يعني قوله تعالى: ﴿ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ﴾ ويؤيد ذلك قوله تعالى: ﴿ فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ﴾ ودخولالكفار فيها مناقضلترفيعها، وفي صحيح مسلم وغيره (إن هذا المساجد لا تصلح لشيء من البول والقذر)[35]... الحديث. والكافرلا يخلو عن ذلك، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا أحلالمسجدلحائض ولا لجنب )[36]، والكافرجنب، وقوله تعالى: "إنما المشركون نجس" فسماه الله تعالىنجساً فلا يخلو أن يكون نجس العين أو مبعداً من طريق الحكم، وأي ذلك كان فمنعه منالمسجدواجب، لأن العلة وهي النجاسة موجودة فيهم، والحرمةموجودة فيالمسجد. انتهى كلام القرطبي.
وقال ابن العربي المالكي[37] في قوله تعالى: ﴿ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ﴾ ..دليل على أنهم لا يقربون مسجدا سواه لأن العلة – وهي النجاسة – موجودة فيهم والحرمة موجودة في المسجد... وقال في منع المشركين من دخول المسجد الحرام نصاً، ومنع من دخول سائر المساجد تعليلا بالنجاسة، ولوجوب صيانة المسجد عن كل نجس. اهـ 

وقال الإمام القرافي [38]: قال مالك لا يدخل المسجد، خلافا (ش، ح)[39]، وزاد في الجواهر[40]: وإن أذن له مسلم. ومنعه (ش) في المسجد الحرام، ويشترط بعض الأصحاب في غير المسجد الحرام إذن المسلم في دخوله. اهـ

وقال ابن جزي[41] : ولا يجوز دخول المشرك المسجد. اهـ

وقال الدسوقي[42] : وقوله (ولا يمكث فيه) أي ولا يمكث في المسجد للتيمم، قوله (لكافر) تشبيه في منع دخول المسجد (وإن أذن له مسلم) ما لم يدع ضرورة لدخوله كعمارة أي بأن لم يوجد نجار أو بناء غيره، أو وجد مسلم غيره ولكن كان هو أتقن للصنعة، فلو وجد مسلم غيره مماثل له في إتقان الصنعة لكن كانت أجرة المسلم أزيد من أجرة الكافر فإن كانت الزيادة يسيرة لم يكن هذا من الضرورة وإلا كان منها على الظاهر، كذا قرره شيخنا.اهـ

وقال الخرشي[43] على قول خليل (ودخول مسجد ولو مجتازا ككافر وإن أذن له مسلم) ما نصه: هذا تشبيه في منع دخول دخول المسجد، والمعني أنه يحرم على الكافر أن يدخل أي مسجد كان وإن أذن له المسلم فيه.اهـ

قال الصاوي[44] : يمنع دخول الكافر المسجد أيضا وإن أذن له مسلم إلا لضرورة عمل ، ومنها قلة أجرته عن المسلم وإتقانه على الظاهر .اهـ

وقال الأبي[45]:كشخص كافر ذكر أو أنثى فيحرم عليهدخوله إن لم يأذن له فيه مسلم، بل وإن أذن له فيه شخص مسلم إلالضرورة كعمارة لم تمكن من مسلم أو كانت منالكافرأتقن. اهـ


المطلب الثالث: الشافعية 

قال النووي في روضة الطالبين[46]: وله دخول مساجد غير الحرم بإذن مسلم وليس له دخولها بغير إذن على الصحيح فإن فعله عزر قال في التهذيب لو جلس فيه الحاكم للحكم فللذمي دخوله للمحاكمة بغير إذن وينزل جلوسه منزلة إذنه وإذا استأذن لنوم أو أكل فينبغي أن لا يأذن له وإن استأذن لسماع قرآن أو علم أذن له رجاء إسلامه هذا كله إن لم يكن جنبا فإن كان فهل يمنع من المكث وجهان أصحهما لا والكافرة الحائضة تمنع حيث تمنع المسلمة. اهـ

وقال الرملي في النهاية [47]: أما الكافر فله دخوله إن أذن له فيه مسلم أو وجد ما يقوم مقام إذنه فيه ودعت الحاجة إلى دخوله سواء أكان جنبا أم لا لأنه لا يعتقد حرمته اهـ 
وقال أبو الضياء الشبراملسي [48]: في حاشيته على النهاية: (قوله ودعت حاجة): أي تتعلق بمصلحتنا كبناء المسجد ولو تيسر غيره، أو تتعلق به لكن حصولها من جهتنا كاستفتائه أو دعواه عند قاض ، أما غير ذلك فلا يجوز الإذن له فيه لأجله كدخوله لأكل في المسجد أو تفريغ نفسه في سقايته التي يدخل إليها منه ، أما التي لا يدخل إليها منه فلا يمنعون من دخولها بلا إذن مسلم. اهـ

قال الشرواني[49] في حاشيته على تحفة المحتاج:وكذا يحرمدخول الكافر له إلا بإذن مسلم قال الجويني مكلف قال الأذرعي ولم يشترط على الكافرفي عهده عدم الدخول كما صرح به الماوردي وغيره وإن أذن له أو قعد قاض للحكم فيهوكان له حكومة جاز له الدخول ولو كان جنبا؛ لأنه لا يعتقد حرمة ذلك ويستحب الإذنله فيه لسماع قرآن ونحوه كفقه وحديث رجاء إسلامه لا لأكل ونوم فيه فلا يستحب الإذنله بل يستحب عدمه ، وهو الظاهر بل قال الزركشي ينبغي تحريمه. اهـ

وقال الشربيني[50]: وبالمسلم الكافر فإنه يمكن من المكث في المسجد على الأصح في الروضة وأصلها لأنه لا يعتقد حرمة ذلك. نعم الحائض والنفساء عند خوف التلويث كالمسلمة. وليس للكافر ولو غير جنب دخول المسجد، إلا أن يكون لحاجة، كإسلام، وسماع قرآن، لا كأكل وشرب وإن يأذن له مسلم في الدخول، إلا أن تكون له خصومة وقد قعد الحاكم للحكم فيه، وبغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو، فلا يحرم عليه. اهـ

وقال[51]:وثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أدخل الكفار مسجده، وكان ذلك بعد نزولبراءة فإنها نزلت سنة تسع وقدم الوفد عليه سنة عشر وفيهم وفد نصارى نجران وهم أول من ضرب عليهم الجزية فأنزلهم مسجده وناظرهم في أمر المسيح وغيره.اهـ 

وقال كذلك[52] كذا يحرم دخول الكافر له إلاَّ بإذن مسلمِ قال الجويني: مكلَّف قال الأذرعي: ولم يشترط على الكافر في عهده عدم الدخول كما صرَّح به الماوردي وغيره وإن أذن له أو قعد قاض للحكم فيهِ وكان له حكومة جاز له الدخول ولو كان جنباً; لأنه لا يعتقد حرمة ذلك ويستحبّ الإذن له فيه لسماع قرآن ونحوهِ كفقه وحديث رجاء إسلامهِ لا لأكل ونوم فيه فلا يستحبُّ له الإذن بل يستحبُّ عدمه، وهو الظاهرِ بل قال الزركشي: ينبغي تحريمه والكلام في غير المسجد الحرام لأن في دخوله حرم مكة تفصيلاً يأتي في الجزية إن شاء الله تعالى. اهـ

وقال في الإقناع[53]: وبالمسلم الكافر فإنه يمكن من المكث في المسجد على الأصح في الروضة وأصلها، وبغير النبي هو، فلا يحرم.اهـ

قال الإمام أبو يحيى زكريا الأنصاري في الغرر البهية[54] : ( قوله : وخرج بالمسلم الكافر ) أي الجنب هو صريح في عدم منعه - أي دخول المسجد - مع الجنابة ويتجه أن يأثم بكل من القراءة والمكث وإن لم يمنع منهما ؛ لأنه مكلف بفروع الشريعة لكن قد يوجد في عباراتهم ما يقتضي عدم الإثم ويوافقه ما تقدم من جواز تعليم القرآن بشرطه إلا أن يخص بغير الجنب وقد يستدل على عدم الإثم بأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام تكرر منه إدخال الكفار المسجد ولولا عدم الإثم لما وقع ذلك إذ لا يقر على معصية ولا يأذن فيها وبأنا نجوز للمسلم الإذن لهم في دخول المسجد ولو أثموا لما جاز ذلك؛ لأنه حينئذ إقرار على معصية اللهم إلا أن يدعي جواز الإقرار على المعاصي التي لا يعتقدونها والإذن فيها يتضمنها للمصلحة و الحاجة. اهـ

وقال [55]رحمه الله: وبالمسلم الكافر، فلا يمنع من ذلك لعدم اعتقاده حرمته. اهـ

قال الزركشي في إعلام الساجد [56]: يمكن للكافر من دخول المسجد واللبث فيه، وإن كان جنبا فإن الكفار كانوا يدخلون مسجد رسول الله وفيهم الجنب. وقال: واعلم أن الرافعي والنووي رحمهما الله أطلقا أنه يجوز للكافر أن يدخل المساجد غير الحرم بإذن المسلم. والقيود:

1. أن لا يكون قد شرط عليه في عقد الذمة عدم الدخول، وإن كان قد شرط عليه ذلك لم يؤذن له.
2. أن يكون المسلم الذي أذن له مكلفا، كامل الأهلية.
3. أن يكون دخوله لسماع القرآن، أو علم ورجي إسلامه، أو دخل لإصلاح بنيان ونحوه، وقضية كلام القاضي أبي علي الفارقي أنه لو دخل لسماع القرآن أو العلم وهو ممن لا يرجى إسلامه أنه يمنع وليس لنا أن نأذن له في الدخول، أي كما إذا كانت الحالة تشعر بالاستهزاء، فأما إذا استأذن لنوم أو أكل ونحوه، قال في الروضة: فينبغي ألا يؤذن له في دخوله لذلك، وظاهره الجواز، وقال غيره:- أي غير النووي- لا يجوز لنا أن نأذن له في ذلك. قال الفارقي: وفي معنى ذلك الدخول لتعلم الحساب واللغة. انتهى كلام الزركشي 

وقال الماوردي[57] : وأما سائر المساجد فيجوز أن يؤذن لهم في دخولها ما لم يقصد بالدخول استبذالها بأكل أو نوم فيمنعوا. 


المطلب الرابع: قول الحنابلة 

قال ابن قدامة في المغني[58]: فأما مساجد الحل فليس لهمدخولها إلا بإذن المسلمين، لأن علياً رضي الله عنه بصر بمجوسي وهو على المنبر وقد دخلالمسجدفنزل وأخرجهمن أبواب كندة[59]. فإن أذن لهم فيدخولها جاز في الصحيح منالمذهب لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدم عليه وفد أهل الطائف فأنزلهمالمسجدقبل إسلامهم. وقال سعيد بن المسيب: قد كان أبو سفيانيدخل مسجد المدينة وهو على شركه، وقدم عمير بن وهب فدخلالمسجدوالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه ليفتك به فرزقه اللهالإسلام. وفيه رواية أخرى : ليس لهم دخوله بحال لأن أبا موسى دخل على عمر ومعه كتاب قد كتب فيه حساب عمله فقال له عمر : ادع الذي كتبه ليقرأه قال : انه لا يدخل المسجد قال : ولم قال : انه نصراني[60]" وفيه دليل على شهرة ذلك بينهم وتقرره عندهم ولأن حدث الجنابة والحيض والنفاس يمنع المقام في المسجد فحدث الشرك أولى اهـ

وقال في الكافي[61] : وليس لهم دخول مساجد الحل بغير إذن مسلم. فإن دخل عزر لما روت أم غراب قالت رأيت عليا على المنبر وبصر بمجوسي فنزل فضربه، وأخرجه من أبواب كندة. فإن أذن له مسلم في الدخول جلز في الصحيح من المذهب، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدم عليه وفد الطائف فأنزلهم المسجد قبل إسلامهم، وعنه لا يجوز لما روى عياض الأشعري أن أبا موسى قدم على عمر ومعه نصراني فأعجب عمر خطه وقال قل لكاتبك هذا يقرأ علينا كتابه، قال إنه لا يدخل المسجد قال لم؟ أجنب هو ؟ قال هو نصراني فانتهره عمر ولأن الجنب يمنع المسجد، فالمشرك أولى اهـ.

وقال ابن القيم[62] رحمه الله: وأما دخول الكفار مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان ذلك لما كان بالمسلمين حاجة إلى ذلك ولأنهم كانوا يخاطبون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عهودهم ويؤدون إليه الرسائل ويحملون منه الأجوبة ويسمعون منه الدعوة ولم يكن للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليخرج من المسجد لكل من قصده من الكفار فكانت المصلحة في دخولهم إذ ذاك أعظم من المفسدة التي فيه بخلاف الجنب والحائض فإنه كان يمكنهما التطهر والدخول إلى المسجد، وأما الآن فلا مصلحة للمسلمين في دخولهم مساجدهم والجلوس فيها، فإن دعت إلى ذلك مصلحة راجحة جاز دخولها بلا إذن. اهـ 

وقال ابن مفلح[63] شارحا قول صاحب المقنع (وهل لهم دخول المساجد) أي مساجد الحل (بإذن مسلم ؟ على روايتين):

إحداهما: وهي المذهب: المنع، لأن عليا بصر بمجوسي وهو على المنبر في المسجد، فنزل فضربه وأخرجه، وهو قول عمر، ولأن حدث الجنابة، والحيض يمنع، فالشرك أولى.

والثانية: يجوز بإذن مسلم، صححها في (الكافي) و (الشرح) وجزم به في (الوجيز)، لما روى أحمد[64] بإسناد جيد، عن الحسن، عم عثمان بن أبي العاص، أن وفد ثقيف قدموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزلهم المسجد قبل إسلامهم، ليكون أرق لقلوبهم، وكاستئجاره لبنائه ولا سيما لمصلحة، وظاهر كلام القاضي: يجوز ليسمعوا الذكر، فترق قلوبهم، ويرجى إسلامهم. وقال أبو المعالي: إن شُرط المنع في عقد ذمتهم منعوا، وإن كان جنبا، فوجهان، فلو قصدوها بأكل ونوم منعوا، ذكره في "الأحكام السلطانية" وقد روي ما يدل على التفرقة بين الكتابي وغيره. اهـ

وقال محمد بن مفلح [65] في الآداب الشرعية: فصل ( في الخلاف في دخول الكافر مساجد الحل، والتفصيل فيه ) . وفي جواز دخول الكافر مساجد الحل بإذن مسلم لمصلحة روايتان قال في الرعاية الكبرى، والمنع مطلقا أظهر فإن جاز ففي جواز جلوسه فيه جنبا وجهان، وحكى بعض أصحابنا رواية الجواز من غير اشتراط إذن. وقال في المستوعب هل يجوز لأهل الذمة دخول مساجد الحل على روايتين، وذكر في الشرح وغيره أنه هل يجوز دخولها بإذن مسلم على روايتين ، وأن الصحيح من المذهب الجواز فظهر من هذا أنه هل يجوز لكافر دخول مساجد الحل ؟ فيه روايتان، ثم هل الخلاف في كل كافر أم في أهل الذمة فقط ؟ فيه طريقان. وهل محل الخلاف مع إذن مسلم لمصلحة أو لا يعتبر، أو يعتبر إذن المسلم فقط ؟ فيه ثلاث طرق . ومذهب الشافعي جواز دخوله بإذن مسلم ومذهب مالك وغير واحد أنه لا يجوز مطلقا، ومذهب أبي حنيفة أنه يجوز للكتابي دون غيره وليس لكافر دخولُ الحرمين لغير ضرورة قطع به ابن حامد وقدمه في الرعاية الكبرى وقيل يجوز . قال القاضي في شرح المذْهَب وقد أومأ إليه في رواية الأثرم، قال ابن تميم وحكى أكثر أصحابنا المنع من حرم مكة دون المدينة وقال في المستوعب لا يجوز لكافر دخول الحرم وكذا ذكر في الشرح وغيره. اهـ

وقال المرداوي[66] : "على روايتين:

1. إحداهما: ليس لهمدخولهمطلقاً وهو المذهب، جزم به في المنور، ونظم نهاية ابن رزين، وقدمه في الفروع، والمحرر، وإدراك الغاية. قال في الرعاية: المنع مطلقا أظهر.

2. الرواية الثانية: يجوز بإذن مسلم كاستئجار لبنائه، ذكرهالمصنف في المغني والمذهب. قال في الشرح[67]: جاز في الصحيح من المذهب. قال في الكافي[68]، وتبعه ابن منجا: هذا الصحيح من المذهب. وجزم به في الوجيز، ومنتخب الأدمي. وصححه في التصحيح. وعنه: يجوز بإذن مسلم إذا كان لمصلحة. وقدم في الحاوي الكبير الجواز لحاجة بإذن مسلم.

تنبيه: ظاهر كلام المصنف: أنه لا يجوز لهم دخولها بلا إذن مسلم. وهو صحيح. وهو المذهب، وعليه أكثر الأصحاب. وجزم به في الوجيز، والمنور، ومنتخب الأدمي وغيرهم. وقدمه في الفروع، والمحرر، وغيرهما. قال المصنف والشارح هذا أصح. قال في الرعاية: هذا أظهر. وحكى المصنف وغيره رواية بالجواز. وعنه يجوز بلا إذن إذا كان لمصلحة. ذكرها بعضهم. وقال في المستوعب: هل يجوز لأهل الذمة دخول مساجد الحل؟ على روايتين، فظاهر الإطلاق، وكلام القاضي: يقتضي جوازه مطلقا، لسماع القرآن والذكر، ليرق قلبه، ويرجى إسلامه. اهـ


ملاحظة: 

لقد جزم المرداوي عند نقل الرواية الأولى بأن المنع من الدخول مطلقا هو المذهب، ثم عند التنبيه جزم بأن الجواز بعد إذن المسلم هو الصحيح وهو المذهب مما أشكل علي فهمه، فلعله يريد بقوله (وهو المذهب) عن الأول: المنع من الدخولالمطلق ( أي الدخول من غير سبب ولا إذن)،لا المنع من مطلق الدخول، لأنه جزم في الثانية بالمنع من غير إذن، والله تعالى أعلم.

نقل العلامة صديق حسن خان في الروضة الندية[69] عن صاحب المسوى الشيخ ولي الله الدهلوي: "أقول: لا ريب أن مواطن العبادة المعدة للمسلمين ينبغي تنزيهها من أردان المشركين، فهم لا يتطهرون من جنابة، ولا يغتسلون من نجاسة، فإن كان تلويثهم لمساجد المسلمين بالنجاسات، أو استهزائهم بالعبادة مظنونا، فذلك مفسدة، وكل مفسدة ممنوعة، ما لم يعارضها مظِنة إسلام من دخل منهم المسجد، لما يسمعه ويراه من المسلمين، فإن تلك المفسدة مغتفرة بجنب هذه المصلحة التي لا يقدّر قدرها.

وأما إذا كان تلويثهم المسجد غير مظنون، فلا وجه للمنع، ولا سيما قد تقرر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم: كان يُنزل كثيرا من وفود المشركين مسجده الشريف، وهو أفضل من فيره من المساجد، غير المسجد الحرام." اهـ



المطلب الخامس: قول الظاهرية 

قال ابن حزم رحمه الله[70] : مسألة: ودخول المشركين في جميع المساجد : جائز؛ حاشا: حرم مكة كله المسجد وغيره فلا يحل ألبتة أن يدخله كافر. وهو قول الشافعي, وأبي سليمان. وقال أبو حنيفة: لا بأس أن يدخله اليهودي, والنصراني, ومنع منه سائر الأديان. وكره مالك دخول أحد من الكفار في شيء من المساجد. اهـ


المطلب السادس: ملخص الأقوال السابقة: 

· القول الأول : يجوز عند الحنفية للكافر دخول جميع المساجد حتى المسجد الحرام في غير موسم الحج.
· القول الثاني: يجوز عند الظاهرية للكافر دخول جميع المساجد سوى حرم مكة، المسجد الحرام وغيره. 
· القول الثالث: أنه يجوز عند الشافعية والحنابلة على الصحيح للكفار دخول المساجد بإذن المسلمين إلا المسجد الحرام وكل مسجد في الحرم. 
· القول الرابع: أن الكافر يمنع من دخول المسجد إلا لضرورة عمل أو إتقان صنعة وهذا مذهب المالكية والمزني من الشافعية وهي رواية عن أحمد.




يتبع....

----------


## مصطفى الفاسي

المبحث الثاني: عرض أدلة الفقهاء 


المطلب الأول: أدلة المجيزين 

1. قوله تعالى ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا﴾[1] أي أن سائر المساجد مأذون لهم بقربها.

2.عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خيلا قبل نجد، فجاءت برجل من بني حنيفة، يقال له ثمامة بن أثال، فربطوه بسارية من سواري المسجد، فظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوه في كل مرة خرج إليه ويقول له: ما عندك يا ثمامة حتى خرج عليه في اليوم الثالث فقال له فقال: (أطلقوا ثمامة). فانطلق إلى نخل قريب من المسجد، فاغتسل ثم دخل المسجد، فقال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله[2].

3.عن أنس بن مالك قال: بينما نحن جلوس مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد، دخل رجل على جمل، فأناخه في المسجد ثم عقله، ثم قال لهم: أيكم محمد؟ والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متكىء بين ظهرانيهم، فقلنا: هذا الرجل الأبيض المتكىء. فقال له الرجل: ابن عبد المطلب؟ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قد أجبتك). فقال الرجل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إني سائلك فمشدد عليك في المسألة، فلا تجد علي في نفسك. فقال: (سل عما بدا لك). فقال: أسألك بربك ورب من قبلك، آلله أرسلك إلى الناس كلهم؟ فقال: (اللهم نعم). قال: أنشدك بالله، آلله أمرك أن نصلي الصلوات الخمس في اليوم والليلة؟ قال: (اللهم نعم). قال أنشدك بالله، آلله أمرك أن نصوم هذا الشهر من السنة؟ قال: (اللهم نعم). قال: أنشدك بالله، آلله أمرك أن تأخذ هذه الصدقة من أغنيائنا فتقسمها على فقرائنا؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (اللهم نعم). فقال الرجل: آمنت بما جئت به، وأنا رسول من ورائي من قومي، وأنا ضمام بن ثعلبة، أخو بني سعد بن بكر[3].

4.كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم بالمنافقين بخلاف عامة الصحابة، وكانوا يصلون الصلاة في مسجد رسول الله ولم يخرجهم.

5. عن عثمان بن أبي العاص[4] أن وفد ثقيف[5] قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزلهم المسجد ليكون أرق لقلوبهم[6].
قال الشارح في عون المعبود[7] : (أن وفد ثقيف لما قدموا): في شرح المواهب: وقدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلموفد ثقيف بعد قدومه صلى الله عليه وسلم من تبوك في رمضان كما قال ابن سعيد وابن إسحاق، وقال بعضهم في شعبان سنة تسع. وأما خروجه من المدينة إلى تبوك فكان يوم الخميس في رجب سنة تسع اتفاقاً انتهى (ليكون): أي ذلك الإنزال (أرق لقلوبهم): أرق هاهنا اسم التفضيل من أرقّه إرقاقاً بمعنى ألانه إلانة وهو عند سيبويه قياس من باب أفعل مع كونه ذا زيادة، ويؤيده كثرة السماع كقولهم هو أعطاهم للدينار وأولاهم للمعروف، وهو عند غيره سماع مع كثرته قاله الرضى في شرح الكافية. فالمعنى أي ليكون إنزالهم المسجد أكثر وأشد إلانة وترقيقاً لقلوبهم بسبب رؤيتهم حال المسلمين وخشوعهم وخضوعهم واجتماعهم في صلواتهم وفي عباداتهم لربهم والله أعلم. اهـ

6. أن أوس بن حذيفة قال: ( قدمنا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في وفد ثقيف قال فنزلت الأحلاف على المغيرة بن شعبة وأَنزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بني مالك في قبة له. قال مسدد: وكان في الوفد الذين قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ثقيف. قال كان كل ليلة يأتينا بعد العشاء يحدثنا. قال أَبو سعيد: قائما على رجليه حتى يراوح بين رجليه من طول ...الحديث)[8]
7.كان اليهود يعطسون بالمسجد، لكي يشمتهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فعن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي اللّه عنه قال: (كان اليهودُ يتعاطسُونَ عندَ رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم يَرْجُون أن يقولَ لهم: يرحمُكُم اللَّهُ فيقولُ: يَهديكُم اللَّهُ وَيُصْلِحُ بالَكُمْ)[9].

8. وعن جبير بن مطعم أنه: *أتى رسول الله* صلى الله عليه وسلم في فداء بدر، وقال ابن جعفر: (في فداء المشركين وما أسلم يومئذ) فدخلت المسجد ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي المغرب فقرأ بالطور فكأنما صدع عن قلبي حين سمعت القرآن، قال ابن جعفر فكأنما صدع قلبي حيث سمعت القرآن[10].

9. وعن أبي هريرة قال (اليهود أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو جالس في المسجد في أصحابه فقالوا يا أبا القاسم في رجل وامرأة زنيا منهم)[11]

10. مناظرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لنصارى نجران في المسجد[12]. قال صاحب مغني المحتاج[13]: وثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أدخل الكفار مسجده، وكان ذلك بعد نزولبراءة فإنها نزلت سنة تسع وقدم الوفد عليه سنة عشر وفيهم وفد نصارى نجران وهم أول من ضرب عليهم الجزية فأنزلهم مسجده وناظرهم في أمر المسيح وغيره.اهـ

11. وقدم عمير بن وهب[14] وكان قد جلس مع صفوان بن أمية بعد أحد فقال لصفوان: لولا عيالي ودَين علي لأحببت أن أكون أنا الذي أقتل محمدا بنفسي، فقال صفوان: فكيف تصنع؟ فقال: أنا رجل جواد لا ألحق آتيه فأغتره، ثم أضربه بالسيف ثم ألحق بالجبل، ولا يلحقني أحد، فقال له صفوان فعيالك ودينك علي، فخرج فشحذ سيفه وسمه، ثم خرج إلى المدينة لا يريد إلا قتل محمد ، فقدم المدينة....فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما أقدمك؟ قال: جئت أفدى أُساراكم، قال: ما بال السيف؟ قال: أما إنا حملناها يوم بدر فلم نفلح ولم ننجح، قال:فما شيء قلته لصفوان وأنتما في الحجر، فأخبره الخبر. فقال وهب: هاه كيف قلتُ؟ فأعاد عليه، قال وهب: قد كنت تخبرنا خبر الأرض فنكذبك، فأراك تخبر خبر أهل السماء، أشهد ألا إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله. وفي رواية محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير: (فأناخ بباب المسجد، قال عمر هذا عمير بن وهب جاء متوشحا السيف: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فأدخله...القصة.) انظر أخي القارئ كيف جاء عمير ناويا القتل فأدخله المسجد، فما بالك بمن جاء من أجل أدنى من ذلك.

12. جاء أبو سفيان إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد نقض بني بكر الصلح وكانت تدخل في حلف قريش باعتدائهم على خزاعة وكانت تدخل في حلف المسلمين، يروي ابن هشام[15]: ( ..ثم خرج حتى قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة فدخل على ابنته أم حبيبة فلما ذهب ليجلس على فراش رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طوته....)[16] ثم خرج حتى أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكلمه، فلم يرد عليه شيئا ثم ذهب إلى أبي بكر فكلمه أن يكلم له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال ما أنا بفاعل، ثم أتى عمر بن الخطاب فكلمه، فقال: أنا أشفع لكم عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! فوالله لو لم أجد إلا الذّر[17] لجاهدتكم به. ثم خرج فدخل على علي ثم على فاطمة فقالا له كلاما شبيها باللذين قبله ...فقال: يا أبا الحسن، إني أرى الأمور قد اشتدت علي، فانصحني، قال: والله ما أعلم لك شيئا، ولكنك سيد بني كنانة، فقم فأجر بين الناس، ثم الحق بأرضك، قال أوَ ترى ذلك مغنيا عني شيئا ؟ قال: لا والله، ما أظنه، ولكني لا أجد لك غير ذلك. فقام أبو سفيان في المسجد، فقال: أيها الناس إني أجرت بين الناس. ثم ركب بعيره فانطلق....القصة.)[18] وأما قصة مجيئه للإسلام فهي في البخاري[19].







المطلب الثاني: أدلة المانعين 

نظرت في أقوال المانعين فوجدتهم لا يخرجون في اعتماداتهم عن الأدلة الوالية:

1. فوله تعالى ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلاَ يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا﴾[20] قالوا إن علة التحريم هي النجاسة الحسية، فيسري التحريم إلى جميع المساجد الأخرى لجامع علة النجاسة. 

2. قوله تعالى﴿ فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَوَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَال﴾[21] قال القرطبي[22] "ودخول الكفار فيها مناقض لترفيعها، وفي صحيح مسلم عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن هذه المساجد لا تصلح لشيء من البول والقذر، إنما هي لذكر الله عز وجل، والصلاة وقراءة القرآن )[23] والكافر لا يخلو عن ذلك. اهـ .

3. قوله تعالى ﴿ وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ﴾[24] قالوا: هذا في حالة الحرب لا في حالة السلم. ومفهوم الآية أنه في حالة السلم لا يأجر الكافر ولا يسمح له بالدخول إلى المساجد.

4. ما رواه ابن أبي حاتم وأحمد[25] عن شريك عن أشعث عن الحسن عن جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (لا يقرب المسجد مشرك إلا أن يكون عبدا أو أمة فيدخله لحاجة) .
ما رواه ابن أبي شيبة[26] وابن أبي حاتم[27] عن عمر بن عبد العزيز أنه كتب إلى عماله: أن لا يقعدن قاض في المسجد يدخل عليه فيه المشركون فإنهم نجس، قال الله تعالى : ﴿ إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ ﴾. وقال الإمام أبو عمرو الأوزاعي[28]: كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز، رضي الله عنه: أن امنعوا اليهود والنصارى من دخول مساجد المسلمين، وأتبع نهيه قول الله: ﴿ إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ ﴾

5. القياس على الجنب، فكما أن المسلم الجنب لا يجوز دخوله إلى المسجد، فكذلك فالكفار في الغالب لا يستنزهون من النجاسات، ولا يغتسلون من الجنابة.


المطلب الثالث: مناقشة أدلة المانعين 

_1._ أما القول بأن نجاسة المشرك نجاسة حسية ذاتية فهذا أمر مخالف لما عليه المحققون من المفسرين، يقول شيخ الإسلام الطاهر بن عاشور في التحرير والتنوير[29]: "جيء به لتأكيد الأمر بإبعادهم عن المسجد الحرام مع تعليله بعلّة أخرى تقتضي إبعادهم عنه: وهي أنّهم نجس، فقد علّل فيما مضى بأنّهم شاهدون على أنفسهم بالكُفر، فليسوا أهلاً لتعمير المسجد المبني للتوحيد، وعلّل هنا بأنّهمنجس فلا يعمروا المسجد لطهارته.
و ﴿ نَجَسٌ﴾ صفة مشبهة، اسم للشيء الذي النجاسة صفة ملازمة له، وقد أنيط وصف النجاسة بهم بصفة الإشراك، فعلمنا أنّها نجاسة معنوية نفسانية وليست نجاسة ذاتية. والنجاسة المعنوية: هي اعتبار صاحب وصف من الأوصاف محقّراً متجنَّباً من الناس فلا يكون أهلاً لفضل ما دام متلبّساً بالصفة التي جعلته كذلك، فالمشرك نجَس لأجل عقيدة إشراكه، وقد يكون جسده نظيفاً مطيّباً لا يستقذر، وقد يكون مع ذلك مستقذرَ الجسد ملطخاً بالنجاسات لأنّ دينه لا يطلب منه التطهّر، ولكن تنظّفهم يختلف باختلاف عوائدهم وبيئتهم. والمقصود من هذا الوصف لهم في الإسلام تحقيرهم وتبعيدهم عن مجامع الخير، ولا شكّ أنّ خباثة الاعتقاد أدنى بصاحبها إلى التحقير من قذارة الذات، ولذلك أوجب الغسل على المشرك إذا أسلم انخلاعاً عن تلك القذارة المعنوية بالطهارة الحسّيّة لإزالة خباثة نفسه، وإنّ طهارة الحدث لقريب من هذا." اهـ

بل نقل النووي الإجماع على ذلك في شرحه على صحيح مسلم[30]: "فإذا ثبتت طهارة آدمي مسلما كان أو كافرا، فعرقه ولعابه ودمعه طاهرات، سواء كان محدثا أو جنبا أو حائضا أو نفساء، هذا كله بإجماع المسلمين". اهـ


تنبيه: 

فإن قال قائل لقد وقعتم فيما فررتم منه بأن قلتم أن العلة في منع دخول الكافر المسجد الحرام هي النجاسة وإن كانت نجاسة معنوية وهي الشرك، فهذه علة مطردة، فيلزمكم أن تقولوا بموجبها، وهو منع الكافر من جميع المساجد لعلة في الكافر وهي الشرك! ، قلنا إن ذلك لا يستقيم لاستثناء الله المسجد الحرام من عموم المساجد، فالمنع مقصور على المسجد الحرام، لخصه بالذكر دون باقي المساجد، فكان عاما في المشركين خاصا بالمسجد الحرام والخاص لا يقاس عليه على الراجح، أي لا يتعدى موجبه وموضعه، فلا يتعدى المنع من الدخول إلى غير المسجد الحرام، والله أعلم. 

2. وأما قوله تعالى: ﴿ فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَال رِجَالٌ ﴾[31] فلا دليل فيها على منع دخول الكافر المساجد لا تصريحا ولا تلميحا؛ فرجاء إسلام الكافر هو رفع للمساجد وتنزيه لها، ودعوة الكافر إلى الله داخل المساجد هذا عمل الأنبياء ومتبعيهم بحق لقوله تعالى: ﴿ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِين ﴾[32] وهذا دليل أن الدعوة إلى الله من أقرب القربات إليه سبحانه وقوله ﴿ أَحْسَنُ ﴾ بصيغة التفضيل تدل على أنها أحسن الأقوال على الإطلاق، وعدم تحديد المكان يدل على أن الدعوة تكون في كل مكان. وأقول إن أحسن الأقوال لا يليق به إلا أحسن البقاع وأحسن البقاع على الإطلاق هي المساجد بالإجماع. ولذلك إدخال الكافر بهدف دعوته حاجة لابد منها.

3. وأما قوله تعالى ﴿ وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ﴾ [33] قالوا: هذا في حالة الحرب لا في حالة السلم. قلت هذا التعليل عليل من وجوه، إن كان يجوز أن نجير الكافر في حال الحرب الذي لا حرمة لدمه فيه ففي حال السلم من باب أولى، ثم إن إسماع الكافر التي يأتي إلى مساجدنا للتعرف على الإسلام وجبت دعوته بالحسنى ويأثم المسلم بتركها.

4.أما حديث جابر المذكور فإنه ضعيف سندا ومتنا، للعلل التالية، أولا: شريك بن عبد الله القاضي سيء الحفظ، ثانيا: الحسن لم يسمع من جابر، جزم بهذا علي بن المديني وأبو زرعة وبهز بن حكيم، وأبو حاتم. انظر مراسيل ابن أبي حاتم ص39، وكذلك الدارقطني كما في العلل (13/356)، ثالثا: فالحديث محفوظ برواية الوقف لا الرفع: روى عبد الرزاق[34] ومن طريقه ابن خزبمة[35] تحت باب: إباحة دخول عبيد المشركين وأهل الذمة المسجد والمسجد الحرام، عن ابن جريج قال أخبرنا أبو الزبير أنه سمع جابر بن عبد الله يقول في هذه الآية إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام إلا أن يكون عبدا أو أحدا من أهل الجزية" وهذا الحديث صحيح السند والمتن، موافق لما في سورة التوبة من كتاب الله.. 

5.أما أثر عمر بن عبد العزيز فيعلم كل علماء الأصول أن قول أو فعل أو تقرير التابعي لا يكون حجة البته، وإنما يستأنس به، والحجة فيما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، والأحاديث التي ذكرنا قد بلغت مبلغ التواتر المعنوي، وتظافرت على أن المشركين كانوا يدخلون مسجد رسول الله بإذن كدخول ثمامة ووفد ثقيف وغيرهم، أوبغير إذن كدخول أبي سفيان وكثير من الأعراب بما لا يحتاج إلى مزيد بيان، وربما كان لأمير المؤمنين حاجة أو حكمة في إصدار قرار سامِ ما، كالقرار الذي بين أيدينا بمنع المشركين من دخول مساجد المسلمين، وكذلك الأمر إن رأى الحاكم أن يعطل مباحا لمصلحة، أو أن يختار مرجوحا لمصلحة فله ذلك كما هو مقرر عن علماء الأصول. وهذا منها. 

4. مسألة قياس الكافر على المسلم الجنب تستوجب منا الحديث عن مسألتين: 

أ*. إثبات صحة حكم الأصل المقيس عليه فالذين ذهبوا إلى حرمة دخول الجنب المسجد وهو قول أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي، استدلوا بقوله تعالى ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلا جُنُباً إِلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا ﴾[36] قال ابن جرير الطبري[37] فاصلا في معنى الآية: ( فتأويل الآية يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا المساجد للصلاة مصلين فيها، وأنتم سكارى حتى تعلموا ما تقولون ولا تقربوها أيضا جنبا حتى تغتسلوا إلا عابري سبيل، والعابر السبيل المجتازه مرا وقطعا يقال: منه عبرت بهذا الطريق فأنا أعبره عبرا وعبورا، ومنه قيل عبر فلان النهر إذا قطعه وجازه، ومنه قيل للناقة القوية على الأسفار هي عبر الأسفار لقوتها على الأسفار اهـ. قال ابن كثير رحمه الله[38]: (وهذا الذي نصره – أي ابن جرير – هو قول الجمهور وهو الظاهر من الآية) اهـ. أي أن أصحاب هذا الرأي ذهبوا إلى أن المراد من الصلاة موضع الصلاة أي : لا تقربوا المسجد وأنتم جنب إلا مجتازين فيه للخروج منه وهو قول ابن مسعود وسعيد بن المسيب والضحاك والحسن وعكرمة والنخعي والزهري[39]، ومن السنة استدلوا بحديثي عائشة وأم سلمة المتقدمين وبينت أنهما حديث واحد اضطربت فيهما جسرة بنت دِجاجة فروته مرة عن عائشة ومرة عن أم سلمة كما بينا، وهو ضعيف[40] كما بينا والحديث الثاني: عن أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعا ( يا علي لا يحل لأحد يجنب في هذا المسجد غيري وغيرك)[41] وهو حديث متروك. وذهب المجيزون إلى أن المعنى في قوله تعالى ﴿ إِلَّا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ ﴾ : إلا أن تكونوا مسافرين ولا تجدون الماء فتيمموا للصلاة وهو قول علي وابن عباس وسعيد بن جبير ومجاهد[42]. ومن جملة من قال بذلك ابن حزم حيث قال[43] (وكذلك الجنب لأنه لم يأت نهي عن شيء من ذلك وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( المؤمن لا ينجس)[44] وقد كان أهل الصفة يبيتون في المسجد وهم جماعة كثيرة ولا شك أن فيهم من يحتلم فما نهوا قط عن ذلك) اهـ. قلت ومثله وفد ثقيف في حديث[45] أوس بن حذيفة المتقدم عند أبي داود والإمام أحمد، وفيه: ( قال كان كل ليلة يأتينا بعد العشاء يحدثنا) ولا شك أن فيهم من يحتلم، ولم يثبت أن النبي كان يسألهم عن ذلك ويستفصل، وهذا عام لا استثاء فيه. هذا وإن الإمام أحمد والشافعي[46] فرقا بين المكث والاجتياز، فأجازوا العبور وهو قول ابن مسعود وابن عباس. وأجاز داود الظاهري والمزني صاحب الشافعي المكث مطلقا. واشترط أحمد الوضوء لمن أراد المكث.

ب*. إثبات صحة القياس وهذا على افتراض رجحان الرأي الأول القائل بمنع المسلم الجنب من دخول المسجد: قالوا: إن علة القياس هي النجاسة، أي أنهم يقيسون الكافر على المسلم الجنب لجامع النجاسة، قلت هذا قياس معلول لعدم انضباط العلة، فالنجاسة ليست علةًّ في الجنب لحديث أبي هريرة[47] : أنه لقيه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم " في طريق من طرق المدينة وهو جنب، فانسلَّ فذهب فاغتسل. فتفقده النبي ". فلما جاءه قال: (أين كنت) يا أبا هريرة قال: يا رسول الله! لقيتني وأنا جنب، فكرهت أن أجالسك حتى أغتسل. فقال رسول الله " ( سبحان الله! إن المؤمن لا ينجس). فكيف نقيس الكافر على الجنب والعلة في الأصل غير ثابثة!. ومما ينبغي الإشارة إليه هو أن إثبات عدم الطهارة لا يستلزم إثبات النجاسة، قال الله سبحانه ﴿ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللهُ إِنَّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ [48]﴾ فأثبت الله عدم الطهارة للحائض في هذه الآية من غير إثبات للنجاسة، وهذا جلي فيما رواه مسلم في صحيحه[49] عن عائشة قالت: قال لي رسول الله : ( ناوليني الخمرة من المسجد، فقلت إني حائض، فقال: إن حيضتك ليست في يدك ). وجلي كذلك في حديث أبي هريرة المتقدم، فأُثبِتت عدم الطهارة المشروعة لقراءة القرآن والصلاة والطواف وما تجب الطهارة له، وكذلك الرجل يحدث حدثا أصغر فلا يكون طاهرا ولم يقل أحد أنه نجس وهذا محل إجماع.

----------


## مصطفى الفاسي

الفصل الثالث: فتاوى العلماء 


المبحث الأول: فتوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية[1]: 

سئل رحمه الله عن دخول النصراني أو اليهودي في المسجد بإذن المسلم أو بغير إذنه أو يتخذه طريقا. فهل يجوز؟


فأجاب رحمه الله: ليس للمسلم أن يتخذ المسجد طريقا فكيف إذا اتخذه الكافر طريقا فإن هذا يمنع بلا ريب. وأما إذا كان دخله ذمي لمصلحة فهذا فيه قولان للعلماء هما روايتان عن أحمد: أحدهما: لا يجوز وهو مذهب مالك; لأن ذلك هو الذي استقر عليه عمل الصحابة. والثاني: يجوز وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة والشافعي وفي اشتراط إذن المسلم وجهان في مذهب أحمد وغيره. 


المبحث الثاني: فتوى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله[1] 

سئل رحمه الله: هل يجوز السماح للنصارى أو اليهود أو غيرهم من الكفار دخول المساجد لزيارتها ، حيث إن بعض الدول الإسلامية تنظم مثل هذه الزيارات لبعض الشخصيات التي تزورها؟


فأجاب رحمه الله: الحمد لله. لا حرج في دخول الكافر المسجد إذا كان لغرض شرعي وأمر مباح؛ كأن يسمع الموعظة ، أو يشرب من الماء ، أو نحو ذلك. لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنزل بعض الوفود الكافرة في مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ليشاهدوا المصلين ، ويسمعوا قراءته صلى الله عليه وسلم وخطبة، وليدعوهم إلى الله من قريب، ولأنه ربط ثمامة بن أثال الحنفي في المسجد لما أتي به إليه أسيرا ، فهداه الله وأسلم . والله ولي التوفيق .





المبحث الثالث: فتوى الشيخ سلمان العودة[1]: 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دخول الكافر المسجد محل اختلاف بين الفقهاء، والأقرب أنه إذا كان لحاجة فهو جائز، ومن هذا القبيل دخول الكافر إذا كان لغرض السؤال عن الإسلام، أو لعمل يتعلق بالمسجد أو بمصالح المسلمين ، وقد ثمامة بن أثال في سارية المسجد. انظر ما رواه البخاري (462) ومسلم (1764)، ودخل وفد نجران إلى المسجد انظر ما رواه البخاري (4380) ومسلم (2420) ، ودخل ضمام بن ثعلب وافد قومه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في المسجد في قصص وأخبار عديدة انظر ما رواه البخاري (63) ومسلم (12)، أما دخولهم لمجرد السياحة فلا نراه من هذا الباب ولا نراه جائزا.ً



المبحث الرابع: فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء[2]

يحرم على المسلمين أن يمكنوا أي كافر من دخول المسجد الحرام وما حوله من الحرم كله؛ لقوله تعالى: ﴿ يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلَا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا ﴾...الآية، أما غيره من المساجد فقال بعض الفقهاء يجوز لعدم وجود ما يدل على منعه، وقال بعضهم لا يجوز قياسا على المسجد الحرام. والصواب جوازه لمصلحة شرعية أو لحاجة تدعو إلى ذلك: لسماع ما قد يدعوه للدخول في الإسلام، أو حاجته إلى الشرب من ماء في المسجد أو نحو ذلك؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربط ثمامة بن أثال الحنفي في المسجد قبل أن يسلم، وأنزل وفد ثقيف ووفد نصارى نجران قبل أن يسلموا في المسجد؛ لما في ذلك من الفوائد الكثيرة، وهي: سماعهم خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومواعظه، ومشاهدتهم المصلين والقراء، وغير ذلك من الفوائد العظيمة التي تحصل لمن لازم المسجد . وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم  



*الفصل الرابع : خلاصة المسألة*


*لقد لاحظت أيها القارئ الكريم أن دخول الكافر سائر المساجد خلا المسجد الحرام جائز على الراجح من أقوال العلماء وهو قول الجمهور، بل حتى الذين ذهبوا إلى منعهم من دخول المساجد منعوهم من الدخول المطلق لا من مطلق الدخول أي من الدخول الذي لا فائدة منه كأكل وشرب، واجتياز، وعبث، أو قُل لغير حاجة دعوية أو مصلحة شرعية، وأجازوا لضرورة عمل، الشيء الذي يفيد أن دخولهم رجاء إسلامهم أو لتحقيق مصلحة للمسلمين جائز من باب أولى. ناهيك عن أن أدلتهم لا تقوم مقام أدلة المجيزين فضلا عن أن تقدم عليها.*



يتبع

----------


## مصطفى الفاسي

خاتمة 

من نعم الله تعالى أنه سبحانه ساق لنا إلى مساجدنا من لا يؤمن به حتى يتسنى لنا تعريفه بالإسلام وتعريفه بتاريخه وبصفائه وبعذوبته وبمتعة الإيمان بالله سبحانه، ومذاق محبته ومحبة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فالمساجد في الغرب هي التي تسعى في مصالح المسلمين، وتقوم بخدمتهم في كثير من قضاياهم الدينية والاجتماعية، كما أنها هي التي تتجاوب مع المدارس والمؤسسات الاجتماعية حول مشاكل أبناء المسلمين، وكذلك هي التي تستقبل الصحافيين والمجموعات الأجنبية لتعريفهم عن بعض قضايا الإسلام، والإجابة عن أسئلتهم واستفساراتهم. وللحمد والمنة أننا قد بيّنا الحكم الشرعي في مسألة دخول غير المسلمين المساجد، الشيء الذي نتمنى أن يساهم في تقليل الجدال حوله في بعض مساجد في الغرب، كما على المسلمين أن لا يقفوا حجرة في طريق الدعوة إلى الله، والصالح العام بما يثيرونه حول هذه القضية البسيطة، فهناك كثير مما ينبغي الانشغال به من القضايا المهمة والملحة كقضايا دفع عجلة التعليم عند أبنائنا، وقضايا التقليل من العنف والجريمة عند أبنائنا، وقضايا الوصول إلى أماكن صنع القرار في مختلف الدول الغربية، والتوصل إلى منظومة في التعايش البناء الذي يخول للمسلمين التواصل الحقيقي مع جيرانهم والتمكن من طرح المشاريع الممكنة في حل كثير من القضايا الآنية، المشاريع النابعة من ديننا وثقافاتنا ومشاربنا خصوصا في الميدان الاجتماعي الذي قد تدنى كثيرا في المجتمعات الغربية، وفي ميدان الاقتصاد الإسلامي الذي قد برهن عن طريق البنوك الإسلامية أنه من أنجح التجارب التي أجابت على كثير من الأسئلة الاقتصادية المطروحة في الساحة الدولية. وكذلك الميدان الخلقي الذي للأسف لم نحسن عرضه على الآخرين مع أنه الوحيد الذي نستطيع تقديمه هنا في الغرب في الوقت الراهن، وسيبقى رهين تغيير طباعنا ورجوعنا إلى تعاليم إسلامنا الحنيف من رحمة وعدل وعلم وإيثار وأخوة وصبر وقول حسن ونصح خلق، وخدمة للعباد، ودفاع عن المظلوم.

يتبع الحواشي والفهارس

----------


## مصطفى الفاسي

الحواشي 

[1] سورة التوبة، الآية 28

[2] البخاري، فتح الباري (8/413) كتاب الصلاة / باب حج الناس بأبي بكر سنة تسع، ومسلم مع شرح النووي (9/118) كتاب الحج، باب لا يحج البيت مشرك، ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان، وبيان يوم الحج الأكبر. عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه.

[3] سورة الفتح: الآية 24،25

[4] سورة الفتح : الآية 27

[5] التوبة 28

[6]سبق تخريجه وهو في الصحيحين.

[7] من سورة التوبة، الآية 28

[8] الأحكام القرآن للجصاص (4/279)

[9] صحيح ابن خزيمة 2/285

[10] صحيح رواه عبد الرزاق في مصنفه 6/25، عن ابن جريج إخبارا عن أبي الزبير عن جابر رضي الله عنه سماعا منه.

[11] التوبة، الآية28

[12] التوبة، الآية28

[13]ذهب الأحناف إلى أن دلالة العام على جميع أفراده قطعية إذا لم يكن قد خص منه البعض، بخلاف الجمهور. فلذلك قالوا لا يخصصه إلا من كان في مرتبته أي ما كان متواترا أو مشهورا، أي قطعي الثبوت. فإن كان المخصص متراخيا كان نسخا جزئيا، وإن كان مصاحبا كان تخصيصا. مرآة الأصول (1/353)، الإحكام (2/103)، أصول السرخسي (1/133-145) 

[14] القواعد والفوائد الأصولية لابن اللحام البعلي الحنبلي في 1/ 234، قال: (ونقل عنه أيضا - أي الشافعي رحمه الله - ترك الاستفصال فى حكاية الحال مع قيام الاحتمال ينزل منزلة العموم فىالمقال ويحسن بها الاستدلال)، إرشاد الفحول ص 198، البرهان ص 237، المحصول لابن العربي ص 78، المحصول للرازي ( 2/632)، المدخل لابن بدران ص 244، المستصفى ص 235، المنثور في القواعد للزركشي (2/994) كلهم نسبوها للشافعي رحمه الله.

[15] التوبة، الآية 28.

[16] من التوبة، الآية28.

[17] الدر المختار 5/374، شرح السير الكبير 1/93، الأشباه والنظائر لابن نجيم 2/176، أحكام القرآن للجصاص 3/88 وغيرها.

[18] مغني المحتاج ج1 ص71، روضة الطالبين 1/403، الإقناع في حل ألفاظ أبي شجاع ص 67، إعلام الساجد بأحكام المساجد 318-321، وغيرها. 

[19] المغني لابن قدامة مع الشرح الكبير 10/617، المبدع لابن مفلح 3/425 .

[20] حاشية الصاوي على الشرح الصغير 1/138، حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير 1/138، جواهر الإكليل للأبي المطبوع بحاشية مواهب الجليل للحطاب 1/23.

[21] فتح الباري 2/136.

[22] الإنصاف للمرداوي 4/229 

[23] أحكام القرآن للجصاص 4/279

[24] الاختيار لتعليل المختار 4/166

[25] حاشية ابن عابدين 6/489

[26] حاشية ابن عابدين ج4 ص209.

[27] الأشباه والنظائر ص 280.

[28] شرح السير الكبير 1/96.

[29] فتح القدير، كتاب الكراهة 10/76

[30] بدائع الصنائع، كتاب الاستحسان 6/510

[31] البيان والتحصيل (1/409)

[32] المعونة على مذهب عالم المدينة 1/51 

[33] سيأتي تخريجه

[34] الجامع لأحكام القرآن (8/99،100)

[35] صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي (3/182)

[36] إسناده ضعيف رواه أبو داود من طريق أفلت بن خليفة عن جسرة بنت دجاجة عن عائشة (عون المعبود 1/267) وابن خزيمة 2/284، وهو ضعيف من أجل جسرة بنت دجاجة قال البخاري :عندها عجائب وقد ضعف الحديث جماعة منهم البيهقي وابن حزم وعبد الحق الإشبيلي، بل قال ابن حزم إنه باطل، كما في إرواء الغليل 1/162 ،أما شيخها أفلت ويقال له فُليت العامري فقد وثقه الإمام أحمد وأبو حاتم الرازي (ميزان الاعتدال1/399). 
أما رواية أم سلمة ( إن المسجد لا يحل لجنب ولا حائض) فقد رواها ابن ماجة 1/511 وفيها مجهولان أبو الخطاب كما في التقريب (2/392)، ومحدوج الذهلي: التقريب (2/161). قلت: تحسين الزيلعي له في نصب الراية (1/255)، ونقله تحسين ابن القطان في نفس الصفحة، وتصحيح الشوكاني في السيل الجرار (1/109) رحمهم الله ظانين أن الحديث بسندين وهْم يحتاج إلى مناقشة: فالعلل فيه كثيرة: أولا جسرة كوفية تفردت ولا تحتمل مثل هذا الحديث، ثانيا متكلم فيها فقد قال فيها البخاري عندها عجائب كما سبق، و قال البيهقي فيها نظر، وقال ابن حبان فيما نقله أبو العباس البناني: عندها عجائب (ميزان الاعتدال 1/399)، ثالثا: فليت العامري مجهول، فقال الخطابي: ضعف هذا الحديث جماعة وقالوا أفلت مجهول اهـ ( شرح السنن 1/67)، وقال البغوي: وضعف أحمد الحديث، لأن راويه وهو أفلت بن خليفة مجهول، (شرح السنة 2/46)، رابعا: جسرة ليست مشهورة بالرواية عن عائشة فأين الرواة عن عائشة كعمرة، وعروة، والقاسم بن محمد، والأسود بن يزيد النخعي الذي قالت فيه أمنا عائشة ما بالعراق رجل أكرم علي من الأسود رواه ابن سعد في الطبقات 2/73، خامسا والأهم: أن الحديث واحد بإسناد واحد وليس اثنين كما يتوهم، والصحيح أن جسرة اضطربت فيه فروته مرة عن عائشة ومرة عن أم سلمة والصحيح جسرة عن عائشة، قال ابن أبي حاتم في العلل لابن أبي حاتم 1/99 قال أبو زرعة: جسرة عن أم سلمة والصحيح جسرة عن عائشة اهـ إذن فالعلة في اضطراب جسرة من جهة، وتفردها بالحديث من جهة أخرى فهي لا تحتمل مثل هذا، وكذلك في جهالة أفلت، فكانت الخلاصة أن الحديث ضعيف وقد ضعفه الإمام أحمد والبيهقي، وعبد الحق الإشبيلي، وابن حزم كما سبق. وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله.

[37] تفسير آيات الأحكام ج 2 ص914. 

[38] الذخيرة (1/307)

[39] أي خلافا للشافعي وأبي حنيفة.

[40] هو كتاب الجواهر الثمينة لابن شاس المالكي.

[41] القوانين الفقهية لابن جزي ص 74 

[42] حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير(1/223)

[43] شرح الخرشي على متن سيدي خليل بحاشية العدوي الصعيدي (1/174)

[44] حاشيته على الشرح الصغير للدردير (1/138)

[45] جواهر الإكليل 1/23.

[46] روضة الطالبين (1، 403)

[47] نهاية المحتاج للرملي 1/ 218-219

[48] نفس المرجع ونفس الصفحة

[49] حاشيته على شرح ابن حجر الهيثمي على المنهاج المسمى بتحفة المحتاج 2/168

[50] مغني المحتاج للشربيني 1/71

[51] مغني المحتاج 4/248

[52] نفس المرجع (1/204)

[53] الإقناع في حل ألفاظ أبي شجاع ص 67

[54] الغرر البهية في شرح البهجة الوردية 2/94

[55] تحفة الطلاب بشرح متن تحرير تنقيح اللباب ص 10

[56] إعلام الساجد بأحكام المساجد 318-321

[57] الأحكام السلطانية 261

[58] المغني مع الشرح الكبير (10 / 617) 

[59] لم أقف على هذا الأثر

[60] رواه البيهقي في الكبرى ج9/ص204 ح18507والشعب باب 66 وابن أبي حاتم في تفسيره لسورة المائدة الآية 51، (4/1156) من طريق شعبة عن سماك بن حرب قال : سمعت عياض الأشعري أن أبا موسى رضي الله عنه و فد إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما و معه كاتب نصراني, فأعجب عمر رضي الله عنه ما رأى من حفظه فقال: قل لكاتبك يقرأ لنا كتابا, قال : إنه نصراني لا يدخل المسجد فانتهره عمر رضي الله عنه, و هم به, و قال: لا تكرموهم إذ أهانهم الله , و لا تدنوهم , إذ أقصاهم الله و لا تأتمنوهم إذ خونهم الله عز وجل " قال الألباني في الإرواء (8/378) : وهذا إسناد صحيح.

[61] الكافي في فقه الإمام أحمد 5/606

[62] أحكام أهل الذمة (1/191)

[63] المبدع في شرح المقنع لابن مفلح الحنبلي ( 3/425)

[64] سيأتي تخريجه.

[65] الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح (3/384)

[66] الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف (4/229)

[67] المغني مع الشرح الكبير (10/617)

[68] الكافي 5/606

[69] الروضة الندية للعلامة صديق حسن خان 3/496

[70] المحلى 4/243 مسألة 499

[71] سورة التوبة:28

[72] رواه البخاري، فتح الباري (2/129)، أبواب المساجد/ باب: الاغتسال إذا أسلم، وربط الأسير أيضا في المسجد. ومسلم مع شرح النووي (12/308) كتاب الجهاد والسير/ باب ربط الأسير وحبسه، وجواز المن عليه. عن أبي هريرة. 

[73] البخاري (فتح الباري 1/201) ، كتاب العلم، باب ما جاء في في العلم، وقوله تعالى ﴿وقل رب زدني علما﴾، القراءة والعرض على المحدث، ومسلم مع شرح النووي (2/125)كتاب الإيمان باب بيان الإيمان الذي يدخل به الجنة وأن من تمسك بما أمر به دخل الجنة عن أنس بن مالك وألفاظهما متقاربة.

[74] هو عثمان بن أبي العاص بن بشر بن عبد بن دهمان الثقفي، يكنى أبا عبد الله، استعمله رسول الله على الطائف، بقي عليها في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلافة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وسنتين من خلافة عمر. سير أعلام النبلاء 4/39، الاستيعاب ص 355-356، طبقات بن سعد 5/594، أسد الغابة 3/476.

[75] انظر قصة إسلام وفد ثقيف كاملة في زاد المعاد (3/498، 499، 500). 

[76] ضعيف الإسناد، اختُلف على الحسن في هذا الحديث كما قال ابن حجر في التلخيص الحبير (1/683)، فرواه الإمام أحمد (4/218)، وأبو داود (عون المعبود 8/267)، والبيهقي في الكبرى (2/444-445) وابن خزيمة (2/285) وابن الجارود في المنتقى ص 178، عن حميد عن الحسن عن عثمان بن أبي العاص عنه موصولا. ورواه أبو داود في المراسيل ص79 عن أشعثعن الحسن مرسلا، وابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (2/407) عن يونس عنه مرسلا أيضا، قلت: رواية الإرسال أرجح على رواية الوصل، لكون يونس أحفظ وأثبت في الحسن من حميد، وكذلك أشعث بن عبد الملك الحمراني، فضلا عن أن يجتمعا في الرواية عنه. وكذلك فإن رواية الوصل فيها أن الحسن، قيل فيه أنه لم يسمع من ابن أبي العاص، كما قال ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب ص 555، والمنذري في مختصره، نقلا عن نصب الراية (4/580)، وعون المعبود (8/268).
ورواه الطبراني في الكبير (17/170)، وابن ماجة (3/235) عن محمد بن اسحاق عن عيسى بن عبد الله بن مالك عن عطية بن سفيان بن عبد الله بن ربيعة الثقفي به.قلت: ظنه الطبراني من الصحابة فأخرجه في معجمه وتبعه على ذلك أبو نعيم، وهو ليس كذلك، انظر التقريب (1/678)، و هذا السند أضعف من سابقيه: تفرد ابن اسحاق عن عيسى بن عبد الله، وجهالة عيسى كما قال ابن المديني، وتفرد عيسى عن عطية بن سفيان به، وجهالة حال عطية بن سفيان أخي عاصم وعبد الله ابني سفيان، كما قال الذهبي في الكاشف(2/235)، فلم يوثقه إلا ابن حبان (الثقات 2/412). أما عنعنة ابن اسحاق فقد زالت برواية أبي نعيم في معرفة الصحابة فقد صرح بالتحديث هناك. وهذا لا يرفع الضعف عن السند، فلا يصلح شاهدا بحال. 
ورواه الطبراني في الأوسط 838، وأبو نعيم في معرفة الصحابة عن يونس بن بكير عن إبراهيم بن اسماعيل بن مجمع عن علقمة بن سفيان الثقفي، وإبراهيم هذا ضعيف: ضعفه البخاري والنسائي وابن معين وأبو حاتم وأبونعيم وغيرهم، :الضعفاء والمتروكين لابن الجوزي (1/23)، الضعفاء والمتروكين للنسائي ص39، تهذيب الكمال (1/101)، وعلقمة ليس من الصحابة، قال الحافظ العلائي في جامع التحصيل :533(علقمة بن سفيان ويقال ابن سهيل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكره الصغاني فيمن في صحبته نظر وقال ابن عبد البر لا يعرف هذا الرجل في الصحابة)اهـ.

[77] عون المعبود (8/267).

[78] ضعيف رواه أبو داود (عون المعبود 4/269). من طريق عبدالله بن الرحمن بن يعلى عن عثمان بن عبد الله بن أوس الثقفي عن جده، وعثمان قال عنه الذهبي في الميزان: محله الصدق. وثقه ابن حبان (3/42)، قال ابن منده: رواه شعبة عن النعمان بن سالم عن أوس بن أوس الثقفي، وقيل عن شعبة عن أوس بن أوس عن أبيه. اهـ (أسد الغابة 1/164). و قال ابن معين إسناد هذا الحديث صالح، انظر، الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر ص 57. وروى نحوه الإمام أحمد 4/343. والذي ذهب إلى تضعيف الحديث ضعفه من أجل عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن يعلى الثقفي، فقد قال فيه يحيى بن معين: صالح، وقال أبو حاتم ليس بقوي، لين الحديث (أنظر تهذيب الكمال 4/193)، وقال النسائي ليس بقوي ونقل عن ابن معين أنه قال فيه: صويلح، وقال مرة ضعيف (انظر الضعفاء والمتروكين للنسائي 145 )، و(الضعفاء والمتروكين لابن الجوزي 2/130)، قلت قال ابن حجر في التقريب: صدوق يخطئ ويهم (2/509)، وقد خرج له مسلم في صحيحه متابعة، وروى عنه ابن مهدي وعبد الرزاق (الكاشف 2/93)، وقال ابن معين صالح، وقال الدارقطني يعتبر به، أي أنه أوتي من قبل حفظه لا من قبل عدالته فيتقوى، وتابعه ابن منده عن شعبة عن النعمان بن سالم عن أوس بن حذيفة، والنعمان وثقه ابن معين وأبو حاتم والنسائي،(تهذيب الكمال 7/346)، وقال ابن حجر في التهذيب: وقال وكيع عن شعبة: حدثنا النعمان بن سالم وكان ثقة 10/453)،وقال ابن حجر في التقريب: ثقة (2/ 248). فهذه متابعة حسنة لو لم يشك ابن منده في وصله وقطعه. والله أعلم. 


[79] صحيح رواه أحمد في المسند (4/400) ، أبو داود (عون المعبود 4/378)، والترمذي (تحفة الأحوذي 8/10)، و رواه النسائي في عمل اليوم والليلة ص244، والحاكم في المستدرك 4/268،. من طريق حكيم بن ديلم عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى الأشعري. والطحاوي في شرح معاني الآثار 4/302 وصححه الشيخ الألباني في الإرواء (5/119/1277)، والبيهقي في الشعب، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد ص330

[80] رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند (4/83) والطبراني في الكبير (2/141/1595) والبيهقي في الكبرى (2/193-194)، *عن سعد بن إبراهيم قال: حدثني بعض إخوتي عن أبي عن جبير بن مطعم :** والحديث أصله في ال*صحيحين من غير زيادة (فكأنما صدع عن قلبي حين سمعت القرآن) فهي ضعيفة لإبهام أخي سعد بن إبراهيم الذي سمع منه هذا الحديث.

[81] ضعيف الإسناد أخرجه أبو داود، عون المعبود (2/108) في سنده رجل مبهم من مزينة بين الزهري وسعيد بن المسيب الراوي عن أبي هريرة. والبيهقي في الكبرى (2-444)، والحديث في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر من غير ذكر( وهو جالس في المسجد)

[82] البخاري (فتح الباري 8/428)، كتاب المغازي، باب قصة أهل نجران، مسلم مع شرح النووي (15/187) كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب فضائل ابن عبيدة بن الجراح رضي الله تعالى عنه.

[83] مغني المحتاج (4/248)

[84] ضعيف والحديث بتمامه رواه الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (8/364) عن أبي عمران الجوني عن أنس وقال في آخره رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح. ومن طريق محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير:وقال رواه الطبراني مرسلاً وإسناده جيد، ورواه كذلك عن عروة بن الزبير نحوه مرسلا، وإسناده حسن،ورواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (17/58-59/61-62).

[85] السيرة النبوية لابن هشام (5/50-51) 

_[86]__ الطبري في تاريخه (2/154)، وابن سعد (8/114)_

_[87]__ الذر: النمل_

_[88]__ البيهقي في دلائل النبوة (5/8)، من طريق ابن اسحاق عن الزهري عن عروة بن الزبير عن مروان ابن الحكم والمسور بن مخرمة، وقد صرح فيه ابن اسحاق بالسماع من الزهري، وابن حجر في المطالب العالية( 4/243) من مرسل محمد بن عباد بن جعفر بإسناد إليه صحيح، وفي فتح الباري 8/6 من رواية محمد بن عائذ الدمشقي من حديث ابن عمر، وابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 4/281._

_[89]__ البخاري مع فتح الباري (8/6) كتاب المغازي، باب أين ركز النبي_ _صلى الله عليه وسلم الراية يوم الفتح.._

[90] سورة التوبة:28

[91] سورة النور 36

[92] الجامع لأحكام القرآن (8/100).

[93] صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي ( 3/182) كتاب الطهارة، باب غسل البول وغيره من النجاسات. 

[94] التوبة: من الآية 6

[95] في تفسيره (6/1775) بسند ضعيف، وأحمد (23/13) بلفظ "لا يدخل مسجدنا هذا مشرك بعد عامنا هذا غير أهل الكتاب وخدمهم." وانظر التعليق عليه في باب مناقشة الأدلة. 

[96] المصنف 6/512 

[97] في تفسيره 4/1216

[98] رواه ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره 14/192 

[99] التحرير والتنوير للطاهر بن عاشور 10/62

[100] شرح مسلم 4/58 كتاب الحيض، باب الدليل على أن المسلم لا ينجس.

[101] سورة النور، الآية 36

[102] سورة فصلت، الآية 33

[103] سورة التوبة، الآية 6

[104] المصنف (6/24) و(10/152) 

[105] صحيح ابن خزيمة (2/284)

[106] سورة النساء، الآية 43

[107] جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن (5/64)

[108] تفسير القرآن العظيم (1/476)

[109] تفسير البغوي 01/ 343)

[110] سبق تريجه

[111] ضعيف جدا، رواه الترمذي (تحفة الأحوذي 10/159) من طريق سالمِ بنِ أبي حفصةَ عَن عطيَّةَ عَن أبي سَعِيْد وقال : هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه، وقد سمع مني محمد بن إسماعيل هذا الحديث واستغربه. والبيهقي في الكبرى ح 12551 وقال: عطية هو ابن سعد العوفي غير محتج به. وقال ابن كثير في تفسيره (1/476): ( حديث ضعيف لا يثبت فإن سالما هذا متروك وشيخه عطية ضعيف، كلهم عن أبي سعيد الخدري. قلت أما سالم فهو متروك:قال ابن عدي: عيب عليه الغلو، وكذا قال عمرو بن علي: ضعيف الحديث يفرط في التشيع (تهذيب الكمال 3/93) وقال ابن سعد (الطبقات 6/361): وكان سالم يتشيع تشيعا شديدا، وقال النسائي: ليس بثقة وقال ابن حبان: يقلب الأخبار ويخلط في الروايات، (الضعفاء والمتروكين للنسائي) ص 116، الضعفاء والمتروكين لابن الجوزي (1/307)، الكاشف 1/270)، ميزان الاعتدال (7/224)، تهذيب التهذيب (3/433)؛ وأما عطية فهو عطية بن سعد العوفي الكوفي ضعفه الثوري، وهشيم، ويحيى بن معين، وأحمد، وأبو حاتم، والنسائي. الضعفاء والمتروكين لابن الجوزي (2/180)، الضعفاء والمتروكين للنسائي ص193، الكاشف( 2/27)، لسان الميزان (7/306)، تهذيب التهذيب (7/224)، تهذيب الكمال 5/184). قلت ولقد دلس تدليس الشيوخ : قال مسلم قال أحمد وذكر عطية العوفي فقال: هو ضعيف الحديث، بلغني أن عطية يأتي الكلبي فيأخذ عنه التفسير، وكان يكنيه بأبي سعيد فيقول: قال أبو سعيد - قال مصطفى: أي يوهمهم أنه أبو سعيد الخدري وإنما الكلبي-.(تهذيب الكمال 5/184)، وذكره ابن رجب تحت باب: ذِكر من روى عن ضعيف وسماه باسم يُتوهم أنه ثقه.اهـ (شرح العلل طبعة دار العطاء بتحقيق نور الدين عتر 2/690)، وقال البخاري في تاريخه الصغير (1/267): قال أحمد في حديث عبد الملك، عن عطية عن أبي سعيد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: تركت فيكم الثقلين: أحاديث الكوفيين هذه متروكة.اهـ ، قلت: وسند الحديث الذي نحن فيه كله كوفي: رواه الترمذي عن علي بن المنذر وهو شيعي ثقة، عن محمد بن فضيل بن غزوان وهو شيعي ثقة، عن سالم بن أبي حفصة وهو شيعي متروك، عن عطية العوفي وهو شيعي ضعيف. فاجتمعت في الحديث ثلاث علل: أولا: فيه سالم بن أبي حفصة وهو متروك، ثانيا: فيه عطية العوفي وهو ضعيف، ثالثا: السند كله كوفي وفي فضائل آل البيت، فكان حديثا متروكا والله أعلم. وله شاهد رواه البزار 1067: من طريق الحسن بن زيد عن خارجة بن سعد، عن أبيه سعد بلفظ (لا يحل لأحد أن يجنب في هذا المسجد غيري وغيرك) وقال وهذا الكلام لا نعلمه يروى عن سعد إلا من هذا الوجه بهذا الإسناد، وقد روى خارجة بن سعد حديثا آخر بهذا الإسناد، ولا نعلم روى عن خارجة بن سعد إلا الحسن بن زيد هذا. وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد 9/105/ 14679ط د. الكتب العلمية 2001، وقال وخارجة لم أعرفه. 

[112] تفسير البغوي 1/343.

[113] المحلى 2/184

[114] سيأتي تخريجه .

[115] سبق تخريجه 

[116] الأم 1/104، المجموع للنووي 2/199، نيل الأوطار 1/228، ابن قدامة في المغني 1/145

[117] رواه البخاري مع فتح الباري ( 1/513) كتاب الصلاة باب عرق الجنب، وأن المسلم لا ينجس، ومسلم مع شرح النووي (4/57) كتاب الحيض، باب على أن المسلم لا ينجس. 

[118] سورة البقرة، الآية 222.

[119] صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي (3/180) كتاب الحيض باب جواز غسل الحائض رأس زوجها وترجيله وطهارة سؤرها والاتكاء في حجرها وقراءة القرآن فيه. وغيره. 

[120] مجموع الفتاوى (22/193،194)

[121] كتاب مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة للشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله (8/356).

[122] أصدرها بتاريخ 22/6/1422، في موقعه على الإنترنيت.

[123] فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 6/276-277


يتبع المصادر والمراجع

----------


## مصطفى الفاسي

فهرس المصادر والمراجع 

1. القرآن الكريم.
2. الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح المقدسي الحنبلي، تحقيق شعيب الأرنؤوط وعمر القيام، طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، 1999م.
3. أحكام أهل الذمة لابن القيم الجوزية، تحقيق يوسف أحمد البكري وشاكر توفيق العاروري، طبعة دار ابن حزم، بيروت 1997م. 
4. الأحكام السلطانية للإمام للماوردي طبعة المكتب الإسلامي، بيروت. 1996م.
5. أحكام القرآن لأبي بكر الجصاص، طبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي، بيروت، 1992م.
6. الاختيار لتعليل المختار للموصلي الحنفي، تحقيق محمود أبو دقيقة، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، د. ت.
7. الأدب المفرد لمحمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، تحقيق الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني، طبعة دار الصدّيق، الجبيل، السعودية 1999. 
8. إرشاد الفحول للإمام الشوكاني، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، د. ت. 
9. إرواء الغليل في تخريج منار السبيل لمحمد ناصر الدين الألباني، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي، بيروت، دمشق، 1985م.
10. الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر، تحقيق عادل مرشد، طبعة دار الأعلام، عمان، 2002م. 
11. أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة، لأبي الحسن عز الدين ابن الأثير، تحقيق علي محمد معوض، عادل أحمد عبد الموجود، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1996م.
12. الأم لمحمد بن إدريس الشافعي، تحقيق رفعت فوزي عبد المطلب، طبعة دار الوفاء، مكتبة الرسالة، المنصورة، مصر، 2001م. 
13. الأشباه والنظائر لابن نجيم باعتناء زكريا عميرات، دار الكتب العلمية 1999
14. أصول السرخسي لأبي بكر السرخسي، تحقيق أبو الوفا الأفغاني، طبعة دار المعرفة، بيوت، د. ت.
15. إعلام الساجد بأحكام المساجد للزركشي، طبعة وزارة الأوقاف 1999م.
16. الإقناع في حل ألفظ أبي شجاعلمحمد الشربيني الخطيب ط دار الفكر 1995
17. الإنصاف في نعرفة الراجح من الخلاف للمرداوي ط دار الكنب العلمية 1997
18. بدائع الصنائع للإمام علاء الدين الكاساني، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1997م.
19. البداية والنهاية للحافظ أبي الفداء ابن كثير الدمشقي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، د. ت.
20. البرهان في أصول الفقه لإمام الحرمين أبي المعالي الجويني ط دار الكتب العلمية 1997
21. البيان والتحصيل لابن رشد الجد، تحقيق محمد حجي، طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامي، 1988م.
22. التاريخ الصغير لأبى عبد الله محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري، تحقيق محمود ابراهيم زايد، دار المعرفة بيروت، 1986م.
23. تاريخ الطبري، تاريخ الرسل والملوك، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، طبعة دار المعارف، بمصر 1967م.
24. التحرير والتنوير للعلامة الطاهر بن عاشور طبعة مؤسسة التاريخ العربي، بيروت 2002.
25. تحفة الأحوذي للإمام أبي العلا محمد بن عبد الرحمن المباركفوري، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1990م.
26. تحفة الطلاب بشرح متن تحرير تنقيح اللباب لزكريا الأنصاري، طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي، القاهرة، 1929م.
27. تفسير آيات الأحكام لابن العربي المعافري ط دار إحياء التراث العربي.
28. تفسير البغوي المسمى معالم التنزيل، لأبي محمد الحسين البغوي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية بيروت، 1993م.
29. تفسير ابن أبي حاتم ط العصرية.
30. تفسير ابن كثير، تفسير القرآن العظيم، طبعة مكتبة الإيمان، المنصورة، 1993م.
31. تقريب التهذيب لابن حجر العسقلاني، تحقيق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1995م.
32. تلخيص الحبير في تخريج أحاديث الرافعي الكبير لابن حجر ط دار الكتب العلمية 1998.
33. تفسير الطبري، جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن، طبعة دار المعرفة، بيروت، 1992 م.
34. تهذيب التهذيب للحافظ أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني، تحقيق إبراهيم الزيبق، عادل مرشد، طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة، 1995م. 
35. تهذيب الكمال للحافظ المزي، تحقيق بشار عواد معروف، طبعة دار الرسالة بيروت 1998م.
36. الثقات لأبي حاتم ابن حبان البستي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1998م. 
37. جواهر الإكليل للأبي المطبوع بحاشية مواهب الجليل للحطاب.
38. جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبري ط دار المعرفة 1323 هـ
39. جامع التحصيل للحافظ العلائي.
40. حاشية رد المحتار على الدر المختار لمحمد أمين ابن عابدين، طبعة دار الفكر، بيروت، 1992م.
41. حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير للإمام الدردير، طبعة دار الفكر، بيروت، 1998م.
42. الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي ط دار الحدبث 1996.
43. حاشية الشرواني على شرح ابن حجر الهيثمي على المنهاج المسمى بتحفة المحتاج
44. حاشية الصاوي على الشرح الصغير ط دار الفكر. 
45. دلائل النبوة للبيهقي.
46. الذخيرة للإمام شهاب الدين القرافي، طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامي، بيروت، تحقيق محمد حجي 1994م.
47. روضة الطالبين للإمام يحيى بن شرف النووي، تحقيق طبعة دار ابن حزم، بيروت، لبنان، 2002 م.
48. الروضة الندية للعلامة صديق حسن خان بتحقيق محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ط دار عفان / 2001.
49. زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد لابن القيم الجوزية ط دار الفكر 1995م.
50. سنن ابن ماجة القزويني بتحقيق بشار عواد معروف، طبعة دار الجيل، بيروت، 1998م.
51. سنن أبي داود السجستاني، مطبوع مع عون المعبود طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، د. ت. 
52. سنن البيهقي الكبرى، لأبي بكر أحمد بن الحسين بن علي البيهقي، تحقيق محمد عبد القادر عطا، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1999م. 
53. سنن الترمذي لأبي عيسى الترمذي، مطبوع مع تحفة الأحوذي للإمام أبي العلا محمد بن عبد الرحمن، المباركفوري، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1990م.
54. سنن النسائي للحافظ عبد الرحمن بن شعيب النسائي، بشرح الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي، ومع حاشية السندي، تحقيق عبد الوارث محمد علي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1995م.
55. السيل الجرار المتدفق على حدائق الأزهار للإمام محمد بن علي الشوكاني، تحقيق محمد صبحي بن حسن حلاق، طبعة دار ابن كثير، دمشق، 2000م.
56. السيرة النبوية لابن هشام، بتحقيق طه عبد الرؤوف سعد، طبعة دار الجيل، بيروت، د. ت. 
57. سير أعلام النبلاء للإمام شمس الدين الذهبي، طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت 2001م.
58. شرح الخرشي على متن سيدي خليل بحاشية العدوي، المطبعة الخيرية 1307هـ.
59. شرح سنن أبي داود للخطابي ط دار الكتب العلمية 1996.
60. شرح السنة للبغوي طبعة المكتب الإسلامي 1983م.
61. شرح السير الكبير للإمام محمد بن أحمد السرخسي، تحقيق محمد حسن محمد حسن، إسماعيل، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1997م. 
62. شرح صحيح مسلم للإمام يحيى ين شرف النووي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1995م.
63. شرح العلل الكبير لابن رجب الحنبلي، تحقيق نور الدين عتر، طبعة دار العطاء، الرياض، 2001م.
64. شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي. تحقيق محمد زهري النجار ومحمد سيد جاد الحق طبعة عالم الكتب 1994م.
65. شعب الإيمان لأبي بكر البيهقي، تحقيق محمد السعيد زغلول، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 2000م.
66. صحيح البخاري، الجامع الصحيح لأبي عبدلله محمد ابن إسماعيل البخاري، مطبوع مع فتح الباري لابن حجر العسقلاني، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1989م.
67. صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري النيسابوري، مطبوع مع شرحه ليحيى بن شرف النووي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1995م.
68. صحيح ابن خزيمة، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي، بيروت، دمشق، 1992م.
69. الضعفاء والمتروكين لأبي الفرج ابن الجوزي، تحقيق عبد الله القاضي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1986م. 
70. الضعفاء والمتروكين، لأبي عبد الرحمن النسائي، تحقيق بوران الضناوي ويوسف الحوت، طبعة مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية، 1987م.
71. الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد، تحقيق علي محمد عمر، طبعة مكتبة الخانجي، القاهرة 2001م. 
72. عون المعبود لعبد العظيم أبادي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1986م.
73. علل الحديث لابن أبي حاتم الرازي، تحقيق نشأت بن كمال المصري، طبعة دار الفاروق الحديثة، القاهرة، 2003م.
74. الغرر البهية شرح البهجة الوردية، تحقيق محمد عبد القادر عطا، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1997م.
75. فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة. المجموعة الأولى، ترتيب الدويش، موقع الرئاسة العامة للبحوث والإفتاء.
76. فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري لابن حجر العسقلاني، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1989م.
77. القواعد والفوائد الأصولية لابن اللحام الحنبلي، طبعة دار إحياء التراث العربي، بيروت،2002م.
78. القوانين الفقهية لابن جزي الغرناطي، طبعة دار الرشاد، الدار البيضاء، 2006م.
79. الكاشف في من له رواية في الكتب الستة للإمام شمس الدين الذهبي، تحقيق محمد عوامة، وأحمد محمد نمر الخطيب، طبعة دار القبلة للثقافة الإسلامية، جدة، 1992م.
80. الكافي في فقه الإمام أحمد لابن قدامة، تحقيق عبد الله بن عب المحسن التركي، طبعة دار هجر للطباعة والنشر، 1997م.
81. لسان الميزان للإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني، تحقيق عبد الفتاح أبي غدة، طبعة مكتب المطبوعات الإسلامية، بيروت، 2002م. 
82. المبدع شرح المقنع لبرهان الدين ابن مفلح الحنبلي، طبعة المكتب الإسلامي، دمشق، 1984م
83. المبسوط للإمام شمس الدين السرخسي، طبعة دار المعرفة، بيروت لبنان، 1989م.
84. مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد لنور الدين علي بن أبي بكر بن سليمان الهيثمي، تحقيق محمد عبد القادر عطا. طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت 2001م.
85. المجموع شرح المهذب للنووي تحقيق محمد نجيب المطيعي، طبعة مكتبة الإرشاد، جدة، 1980م.
86. مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، بدون طبعة. 
87. مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة للشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله، طبعة دار المؤيد، 2002م.
88. المحلى بالآثار لأبي محمد ابن حزم الأندلسي، نحقيق أحمد محمد شاكر، طبعة دار الفكر، بيروت، د. ت.
89. المحصول في علم أصول الفقه لفخر الدين الرازي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1988م.
90. المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لابن بدران الدمشقي ط مؤسسة الرسالة - 1985
91. المراسيل لأبي داود طبعة دار القلم 1986م.
92. مستدرك الإماممحمد بن عبدالله أبو عبدالله النيسابوري الحاكم، طبعة دار المعرفة، بيروت، لبنان، د. ت.
93. المستصفى من علم الأصول للإمام أبي حامد الغزالي، طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، 1997م.
94. مسند الإمام أحمد، تحقيق شعيب الأرناؤوط، طبعة مؤسسة قرطبة للنشر، القاهرة، د. ت.
95. مسند البزار الموسوم بالبحر الزخار لأبي بكر البزار، تحقيق محفوظ الرحمن زين الله، وعادل بن سعد، طبعة مكتبة العلوم والحكم، 1988م.
96. مصنف أبي بكر ابن أبي شيبة، تحقيق حمد بن عبد الله الجمعة، محمد بن إبراهيم اللحيدان، مكتبة الرشد، الرياض، 2004م.
97. المصنف عبد الرزاق بن الهمام الصنعاني، تحقيق نظير الساعدي، طبعة دار إحياء الثرات بيروت، 2002م.
98. المطالب العالية لابن حجر العسقلاني، تنسيق سعد بن ناصر بن عبد العزيز شتري، طبعة دار العاصمة، ودا ر الغيث، الرياض، 1998م.
99. المعجم الأوسط للحافظ أبي القاسم الطبراني، تحقيق طارق بن عوض الله بن محمد، وعبد المحسن بن إبراهيم الحسيني، طبعة دار الحرمين، القاهرة، 1995م.
100. المعجم الكبير للطبراني، تحقيق حمدي بن عبدالمجيد السلفي، طبعة مكتبة العلوم والحكم، الموصل، 1983م. 
101. المعونة على مذهب عالم المدينة للقاضي عبد الوهاب ط دار الكنب العلمية الطبعة الثانية 2004
102. مغني المحتاج إلى معرفة معاني ألفاظ المنهاج لشمس الدين محمد بن الخطيب الشربيني، طبعة دار المعرفة، بيروت، 1997م.
103. المغني شرح الخرقي للموفق ابن قدامة، ضبط وتصحيح عبد السلام محمد علي شاهين، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت. 1994م.
104. المنتقى لأبي عبد الله بن علي بن الجارود النيسابوري، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1996م.
105. المنثور في القواعد للإمام الزركشي، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 2000م. 
106. ميزان الاعتدال للإمام شمس الدين الذهبي، طبعة دار الفكر، بيروت، 1999م.
107. نصب الراية تخريج أحاديث الهداية للزيلعي ط دار الكتب العلمية – 1996م
108. نهاية المحتاج للرملي، طبعة دار الفكر 2004م. 
109. نيل الأوطار من أحاديث سيد الأخيار شرح منتقى الأخبار للشوكاني طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1995م.
110. عمل اليوم والليلة للنسائي تحقبق فاروق حمادة طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة 1399م.

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

جزاك الله خيراً

----------

